# Is Shawn Michaels the biggest piece of shit in history?



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

brief history of shawn michael's backstage politics


> 1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister
> 
> 2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)
> 
> ...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yes. he and orton.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what a bastard. how dare he commit all those acts, rumours, things nobody cares about.

I think he's worse than Hitler. Times a million


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Nah bro I usually slip the condom off halfway through and because it's doggy style she doesn't notice there's nothing preventing her from the 'rrhea. I'm the biggest piece of shit ever


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

What a guy.

He's still my favourite of all time regardless of how much of an ass he was.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I couldn't help but laugh at the thread title. But yes, he's up there as one of the biggest POS of all time


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> yes. he and orton.


mmh, this.



redeadening said:


> what a bastard. how dare he commit all those acts, rumours, things nobody cares about.
> 
> I think he's worse than Hitler. Times a million


Title should have read 'wrestling history'


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

yep,

i'll never know why Vince let him get away with all the shit he pulled.


I Just heard cornette tell a story about Pillman parodying Michaels by phoning up the office and refusing to go to work due to unsafe working conditions.

Pillman = Legend.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, HBK is one the biggest pieces of shit in wrestling history.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well actually if you take a look when he showed up at the HOF, nobody gave a fuck about those things. I Think that in this Business, it's kill or be killed.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

So. You don't like HBK?


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Title should have read 'wrestling history'


hmm i posted this in wwe section, what history do you think i was talking about?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He was a huge dick, no doubt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I heard shawn sneaks into the supermarket at night, and labels all the full-fat yogurt with a non fat yogurt sticker.

he also goes to the puppy shelter, and then picks up a puppy, gets all the work done to take it home, then leaves it in the shop just to make the puppy sad. And then he drives home in his SUV while listening to his nickelback album and laughing.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah no doubt.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> yes. he and orton.


This. Plus he is the most overrated wrestler in the history of professional wrestling , while being a total flop as a champion or main eventer , in general. Such a contradiction with guys like the rock, undertaker, sting e.t.c.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

yea but when you say you've found god ppl forgive you


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

Shawn has changed a lot in the past few years. Yes he was a jerk, he isn't now.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

I remember in an old LOD interview they said that Shawn and Vince had a "cock and balls contract" while Shawn was hurt. hahahahaha


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

redeadening said:


> I heard shawn sneaks into the supermarket at night, and labels all the full-fat yogurt with a non fat yogurt sticker.
> 
> he also goes to the puppy shelter, and then picks up a puppy, gets all the work done to take it home, then leaves it in the shop just to make the puppy sad. And then he drives home in his SUV while listening to his nickelback album and laughing.


Repped, my good sir.

Ofc, Shawn was worse than Hitler.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

ralphthedog said:


> Shawn has changed a lot in the past few years. Yes he was a jerk, he isn't now.


remember he threw a tantrum when he had to job to hogan in 2005. he is still the same piece of shit, just hides it better now


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, how dare shawn respond to when he gets screwed by an egomaniac and make the match 20 times more entertaining.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Shawn is a fucking dick and I enjoy his work.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Without a doubt


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I notice you haven't listed anything from his 2002 return till the end of his career.

People change, and even when he was a moody prick backstage, Shawn Michaels made this business off the top of his back. Hell, I am gonna go out of a limb and say it. Without Shawn, you wouldn't be trolling wrestling forums, as the WWE wouldn't be as big as it is without him. Thank you Shawn!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Obviously you never heard of Paul Roma, Hulk Hogan, and Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why is this thread open. The OP is obviously trying to start a flame war/mark war. What else can you expect from him though.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

redeadening said:


> yeah, how dare shawn respond to when he gets screwed by an egomaniac and make the match 20 times more entertaining.


shawn is an egomaniac himself, and he should have been happy he got to work with a big star like hogan


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

rawesjericho said:


> remember he threw a tantrum when he had to job to hogan in 2005. he is still the same piece of shit, just hides it better now


He DID job to him in the end, in the past he wouldn't have done. And also made it hilarious.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shawn supposedly made Vader cry so yes he was a piece of shit! 

Thankfully he got cleaned up from the coke and pills and changed his life. If he didn't find religion he might be in Scott Hall or Jake Roberts' position right now or worse.

With all that aside, HBK is one of my favorite wrestlers of all time. As I grew up I watched him grow from the Rockers to Mr. WrestleMania, and I admire his talent as a performer very much.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I notice you haven't listed anything from his 2002 return till the end of his career.
> 
> People change, and even when he was a moody prick backstage, Shawn Michaels made this business off the top of his back. Hell, I am gonna go out of a limb and say it. Without Shawn, you wouldn't be trolling wrestling forums, as the WWE wouldn't be as big as it is without him. Thank you Shawn!


WTH are you talking about ?? Without Michaels the WWE wouldn't be as big , WTH ?? HBK was a glorified mid-carder all of his career , nothing more and definately nowhere near as important as the actual stars of the WWE like Hogan, Austin, Rock ..hell even HHH, Undertaker , Andre the giant e.t.c


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Two words.

Chris.

Benoit.

Have some perspective people.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shawn laid down for Hogan. Thats more than i can say for Hogan

ofcourse he's a giant heartless piece of garbage. but alot of what you mention is speculation and rumours. And as for the screwjob, he's made his peace with that. For everything else, he's seemed to have turned it around and become a decent guy

dont you think calling him the biggest piece of shit in history is a tiny bit of an over exaggeration?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

yup I've always disliked that Dominatrix wearing piece of crap, dancing to sexy boy when he's old and decrypted


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

No kelly kelly fan is!


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> WTH are you talking about ?? Without Michaels the WWE wouldn't be as big , WTH ?? HBK was a glorified mid-carder all of his career , nothing more and definately nowhere near as important as the actual stars of the WWE like Hogan, Austin, Rock ..hell even HHH, Undertaker , Andre the giant e.t.c


Glorified mid-carder? Would a Glorified mid-carder headline a HOF event? No, didn't think so.

Also, while you are at it, tell me, who was carrying the business on his back, having way better matches than WCW main events could ever offer while the WWF were getting beaten in the ratings. Wasn't Hogan, nor HHH. Oh yeah that's right it was HBK. Now, all those wrestlers you named did also have a big part in making the WWE what it is today, but when you say HBK is nothing more than a glorified mid-carder, look at his career and he has done a shitload more than some of those wrestlers in which you named.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Number 5 is funny as hell, pretty much a douche imo, but hey, let me quote chris brown and say "look at him now"


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

HBK is one of the BEST is wrestling history. His attitude is what made him great. I love him. HBK FOREVERRR. To all the "he screwed Bret" thing too. How can you have 2 articles about Shawn not wanting to job to someone when that was why Bret was screwed in the first place, he refused to job for Shawn at Survivor Series. So ya.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah he seems like a real piece of work both pre and post religious awakening. That being said he's also a genius so it kind of balances things out.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I heard cornette say that he drove one guy to the brink of Suicide when he tried to get the guy fired.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Theff said:


> HBK is one of the BEST is wrestling history. His attitude is what made him great. I love him. HBK FOREVERRR. To all the "he screwed Bret" thing too. How can you have 2 articles about Shawn not wanting to job to someone when that was why Bret was screwed in the first place, he refused to job for Shawn at Survivor Series. So ya.


Come on, tell the truth, if you were Jannetty and Shawn did that to you wouldn't you be pissed? Great at his profession but you can't deny him being a complete dick in OP's post.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shawn wasnt the guy telling jannetty to do drugs


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Glorified mid-carder? Would a Glorified mid-carder headline a HOF event? No, didn't think so.
> 
> Also, while you are at it, tell me, who was carrying the business on his back, having way better matches than WCW main events could ever offer while the WWF were getting beaten in the ratings. Wasn't Hogan, nor HHH. Oh yeah that's right it was HBK. Now, all those wrestlers you named did also have a big part in making the WWE what it is today, but when you say HBK is nothing more than a glorified mid-carder, look at his career and he has done a shitload more than some of those wrestlers in which you named.



How the hell was he carrying the business if he was on the losing side.

Hogan, Sting and the outsiders were carrying the business during shawns spell as the man.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow HBK was a total dick back in his first run. I didn't see wrestling at that time and thank god I didn't (via HBK's view). I am a huge fan of HBK, but man that religion really turned him around along with his rehabilitation.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Got some pathetic ass Shawn Michaels defenders on the first page of this thread. Disgusting really. That idiot said "rumors"...nah....there's no rumors about it. Michaels is just a gutless piece of trash. That's who he's always been. Sunny brought up how he used to always get up beat up like a bitch...a big sissy. That's it.

And Shawn Michaels didn't "lay down for Hulk Hogan". Hogan is 50x the star he is....of course he was going over. Whoever thought different was out of their damn minds. He heeled on Hogan and was burying him on the mic every week...it was a easy match to predict.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Saying someone is pathetic coming from Nexus One really means something


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

have anyone watch KFC Timeline Of WWE 1997 Jim Cornette? what he said is true, the problem is shawn micheals being an ass and the solution for SS97 screwjob is have Bret vs Ken Shamrock which have throw out but vince stick to his plans bret vs shawn. Cornette did confirm that Undertaker tape around his arm and watch the monitor closely on Shawn drop the belt to Austin at WM14. 

it interesting he said that VInce trying to be babyface with bret screw bret but the fans didn't brought it so vince take advantage of situation create Mr Mcmahon character for Austin in 1998. look on other side bret screwjob did something wonderfull for the business, all WWF/E have is Mr Mcmahon-Austin and later Rock. shawn is full of shit should have being fired long time ago.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

li/<o said:


> Wow HBK was a total dick back in his first run. I didn't see wrestling at that time and thank god I didn't (via HBK's view). I am a huge fan of HBK, but man that religion really turned him around along with his rehabilitation.


Yeah now he's just a glorified hunter. What a saint.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Got some pathetic ass Shawn Michaels defenders on the first page of this thread. Disgusting really. That idiot said "rumors"...nah....there's no rumors about it. Michaels is just a gutless piece of trash. That's who he's always been. Sunny brought up how he used to *always get up beat up like a bitch*...a big sissy. That's it.
> 
> And Shawn Michaels didn't "lay down for Hulk Hogan". Hogan is 50x the star he is....of course he was going over. Whoever thought different was out of their damn minds.


LOL True, did you see the new jim cornette shoot?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> How the hell was he carrying the business if he was on the losing side.
> 
> Hogan, Sting and the outsiders were carrying the business during shawns spell as the man.


Yeah, but if Shawn didn't carry the business in those dark times, who would of kept the WWE alive. Without Shawn carrying them in those bad times, the WWE would of surely fell.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

Everything you listed was before 2002 right? There's a reason for that. He became a born-again christian by giving his life to the Lord and thats the reason why he had his life changed around so drastically. He has been forgiven for his past actions by all of his closest friends and family. Its pretty obvious for how he has acted the past 10 years compared to the 90s. A now very unselfish man. Why can't you just get over it? We all make mistakes and if you never change you're life around, you won't be forgiven. But Shawn has changed and you need to accept that. And for that, thats the reason why he is even now respected by the one man he screwed, Bret Hart.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> *have anyone watch KFC Timeline Of WWE 1997 Jim Cornette?* what he said is true, the problem is shawn micheals being an ass and the solution for SS97 screwjob is have Bret vs Ken Shamrock which have throw out but vince stick to his plans bret vs shawn. Cornette did confirm that Undertaker tape around his arm and watch the monitor closely on Shawn drop the belt to Austin at WM14.
> 
> it interesting he said that VInce trying to be babyface with bret screw bret but the fans didn't brought it so vince take advantage of situation create Mr Mcmahon character for Austin in 1998. look on other side bret screwjob did something wonderfull for the business, all WWF/E have is Mr Mcmahon-Austin and later Rock. shawn is full of shit should have being fired long time ago.


LMFAO at the Kevin Dunn part. awesome shoot.
Just like Cornette said, Rock, Austin and Mcmahon.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

shawn oversold hogan every move...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

in the 90's ? then yes he is 

everyone hated him back then : Road Warriors , Sunny , Bret Hart , Owen Hart , Bulldog , Bam Bam bigelow , Rick Rude , The Rock , Candido , Shane douglas , Vader , Jim Cornette , hell even undertaker had some issues with him after the screwjob 



redeadening said:


> yeah, how dare shawn respond to when he gets screwed by an egomaniac and make the match 20 times more entertaining.


well in all fairness , hulk clarified why he refused to put over micheals over , 

cause at that same year he was trying to get austin in the ring one more time and put austin over 

and he felt that if he put hbk over then it would devalue him putting over austin at mania 22 and make it less credible


not denying that he was an ego maniac tho .. so was shawn in the 90's


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

apokalypse said:


> shawn oversold hogan every move...


which is better than Hogan no selling all moves in history










Hogan would say anything in the universe to avoid putting someone over. Always an excuse. Why didnt he put Orton over?

And if Hogan is such a great upstanding guy, then why did Austin not have the match with him?

Maybe Austin is evil!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Tons of "facts" in that OP.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

not anymore, something happened to him in the four year mini retirement he had that made him a pretty good guy, except when hogan refused to job to him at summerslam so shawn over sold the whole match

also he didnt make triple h take the punishment for the inncident, nash and hall left and shawn was the most over face so trips was the only one who could take the punishment


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's just a breif history, wow what's it like in full blown detail then?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Yeah, but if Shawn didn't carry the business in those dark times, who would of kept the WWE alive. Without Shawn carrying them in those bad times, the WWE would of surely fell.


shawn didn't carry the business alone back then , you had taker and bret who where just as important as shawn was in the NG era


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Shawn wasnt the guy telling jannetty to do drugs


If this was before getting shafted, then I stand corrected.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Yeah, but if Shawn didn't carry the business in those dark times, who would of kept the WWE alive. Without Shawn carrying them in those bad times, the WWE would of surely fell.


Shawn didn't even win the belt until 1996..they gave him 5 title reigns from WM 12 until he fucked his back up at Rumble 98. He was a flake champion who forfeited titles and lost smiles. Bret, Undertaker, and Austin meant more to fans during that run. Razor was more over than all of them heading into 1996 and they didn't even consider giving him the belt.....which was a joke because the fans booed Shawn in that Ladder rematch for the IC title months before. Everything about Michaels is overrated. He wasn't that good on the mic(Bret SLAUGHTERED him on the mic when he called him and Helmsely homos)..he didn't know what to do at that point. He got all the credit for any decent matches he got. He didn't draw on PPV, houseshows, or arenas. Just a complete joke.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Janetty got tons of chances to be bigger than Shawn. For one thing he was a better talker and wrestler. He just let pleasure get in the way of business.

Like Scott Hall.

Now as for Shawn, ofcourse he's awful. When he was face they were booing him. When he was heel they were cheering him. When he was wrestling he was driving, when he was driving he was wrestling. Up was down. Down was up. 

And when you compare him to someone as exciting or on the good on the stick as Bret Hart, not to mention how much of a sane character bret was, you begin to see how Shawn was not only the worst wrestler in history, but he was also responsible for the holocaust.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> Shawn didn't even win the belt until 1996..they gave him 5 title reigns from WM 12 until he fucked his back up at Rumble 98. He was a flake champion who forfeited titles and lost smiles. Bret, Undertaker, and Austin meant more to fans during that run. Razor was more over than all of them heading into 1996 and they didn't even consider giving him the belt.....which was a joke because the fans booed Shawn in that Ladder rematch for the IC title months before. Everything about Michaels is overrated. He wasn't that good on the mic(Bret SLAUGHTERED him on the mic when he called him and Helmsely homos)..he didn't know what to do at that point. He got all the credit for any decent matches he got. He didn't draw on PPV, houseshows, or arenas. Just a complete joke.


Funny how you completely ignore his in ring work


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Reads the list, yawns then goes to watch Shawn Michaels: Heartbreak and Triumph DVD


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He disgraced himself at SS05.

Shawn and Orton should never ever get wins over Hogan.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> which is better than Hogan no selling all moves in history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do know why austin retired right ? because a single botch could fuck him up good 

plus , it's no secret .. austin doesn't like hogan , and he has every right to seen as hogan and wcw politics held him back and austin was pissed off majorly about that 

but it's not because hogan wasn't willing to put austin over in 2005 wm 22


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Reads the list, yawns then goes to watch Shawn Michaels: Heartbreak and Triumph DVD


They should rename that set Heartbreak and Propaganda.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

doesn't how you hate shawn or what he have done but one thing good about Shawn his in ring performance one of the best in industry.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Janetty got tons of chances to be bigger than Shawn. For one thing he was a better talker and wrestler. He just let pleasure get in the way of business.
> 
> Like Scott Hall.
> 
> ...


You're a disgrace,

bringing up the holocaust just because you're butthurt over Michaels getting criticised.

Talk about an overreaction.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> He disgraced himself at SS05.
> 
> Shawn and Orton should never ever get wins over Hogan.


Agreed. Infact, nobody should ever get wins over someone as old and broken as Hogan. Thats why at Bound for Glory, that little bitch Sting is gonna job like a pro.

And if Austin ever wrestled Hogan, then Hogan should go over. Because in those dark, broke, lonely nights at rock bottom, the fact that he beat the greatest of all time is gonna keep him very warm.



Rocky Mark said:


> you do know why austin retired right ? because a single botch could fuck him up good
> 
> plus , it's no secret .. austin doesn't like hogan , and he has every right to seen as hogan and wcw politics held him back and austin was pissed off majorly about that
> 
> but it's not because hogan wasn't willing to put austin over in 2005 wm 22


Im fully aware of Austin's situation. Ive explained it to around 50 posters like you in my first 2 years here.

I still dont see why Hogan should go over Shawn. 

Younger and in business > old and retired

Unless you believe The Rock shouldve lost to Hogan ofcourse?

As for mr cliffy 'butt-hurt' B, I dont think comparing Shawn to Hitler is an overreaction at all. He was just named the worst piece of shit in history. Therefore Shawn michaels is clearly worse than Hitler, than atleast Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He's always been a major jerk. Even though he found religion, he still acted unprofessional in his match with Hogan. Sure it was funny but it still was unprofessional.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

He gets a free pass because he can work like a fucking god.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

im pretty sure he turned it around since then, but he's killing innocent animals now? what's up with that?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nexus One said:


> He wasn't that good on the mic(Bret SLAUGHTERED him on the mic when he called him and Helmsely homos)..he didn't know what to do at that point.


Bret couldn't slaughter anyone on the mic. He wasn't good on the mic and he definitely wasn't better than HBK.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bret was convincing on the mic but Shawn was great in that department - very underrated in fact as he could play both the face and heel roles very effectively.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bret was insanely average until he started the anti america pissed off act. His shoots on Vince, America and Austin were great. Especially that time he brought Owen and Bulldog back together.

Shawn wasnt really that great on the mic either though. He was better than Bret. And as said above he could transition between heel and face very well. He was very funny, could get a point across, but he was no Austin, Piper or Foley.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

TheShaw310 said:


> He gets a free pass because he can work like a fucking god.


so you can fuck people's lives and screw them and backstab them , just cause you can do a suplex ?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He should be executed via firing squad. Thats some inexcusable shit.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Agreed he was not world class on the stick but he could cut a hell of a promo when he wanted to and could be both detestable, amusing or sympathetic depending on his feud. 

Bret's body language when cutting promos was first rate. He just had a really droning delivery which made his points seem repetitive and bland.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Michaels has redeemed himself and I don't think he's a douche anymore. Hogan and Vince still are.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Agreed. Infact, nobody should ever get wins over someone as old and broken as Hogan. Thats why at Bound for Glory, that little bitch Sting is gonna job like a pro.
> 
> And if Austin ever wrestled Hogan, then Hogan should go over. Because in those dark, broke, lonely nights at rock bottom, the fact that he beat the greatest of all time is gonna keep him very warm.
> 
> ...


already explained it to you :



> well in all fairness , hulk clarified why he refused to put over micheals over ,
> 
> cause at that same year he was trying to get austin in the ring one more time and put austin over
> 
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hogan said his back was acting up. Another time he said America could use the victory. 

Fact is, Hogan says alot of things. I think at this point he says he hit a flying jackhammer off the top of a ladder on the 101 foot high and 900 million pound Andre infront of 545,212,452.4 people. And the PPV was called Hulk hogan's awesome Hulk wrestling Hogan extravaganza 3.



McQueen said:


> He should be executed via firing squad. Thats some inexcusable shit.


DONT YOU THINK YOURE UNDER REACTING?

We pretend alot of things didnt happen in this business boys. Lets really not get into this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree, lets go skin the flesh off HBK's kids and wife so history doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> so you can fuck people's lives and screw them and backstab them , just cause you can do a suplex ?


Hmmmm, that kind of statement kinda applies to Benoit, now, doesn't it? Not criticizing it, because you do make a point, but I was want to just point it out.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Glorified mid-carder? Would a Glorified mid-carder headline a HOF event?


Ted Dibiase says hi.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Michaels, Hogan & Warrior all get a pass from me, because i really don't care.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish he just said "I'm a asshole" than hide behind a cross.

average wrestler & average entertainer at best.


----------



## max moon (Jan 24, 2005)

To answer OP's question: Possibly yes.

Who really cares though? I know I don't.
He also is one of the best entertainers in (wrestling) history. Which is way more important to me, being a fan and viewer of the product.
I couldn't care less about all this kind of _celebrity gossip_ non-sense.

I'd say Mel Gibson is a great actor, despite him being a racist twat aswell by the looks of it. Would that stop me from watching _Braveheart_ next time there's a re-run on TV? Possibly not.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> I wish he just said "I'm a asshole" than hide behind a cross.
> 
> average wrestler & average entertainer at best.


I can see how a Rock fan would find Shawn to be an average wrestler.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jimboystar24 said:


> Ted Dibiase says hi.


Ted Sr. was no midcarder. He was a top heel for a few years.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He's a top heel without even needing to include his mid south work


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> I can see how a Rock fan would find Shawn to be an average wrestler.


just so we know , is there a single non-rock thread in which you won't toss rock's name in ? 

cause last i check it's about shawn michaels and mostly hulk hogan


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He mentioned The Rock in his signature. Im just curious what qualifies as a good wrestler to him. Rocky is good but he's no Shawn. Infact, Rock, Cena, all these guys today are just following the path Shawn paved. He perfected the WWE main event style.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah bit stupid to compare wrestlers popularity from different eras where in one you pretty much had to be a megastar to be the world champion. And rightfully so too. HBK would have got nowhere near the belt had he been around in the days of Ted Senior.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

redeadening said:


> I can see how a Rock fan would find Shawn to be an average wrestler.


I don't hate Shawn. Just isn't as big as he is billed as.

Mr Wrestlemania = Mr Overrated

Not denying, he did put some good matches though.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> He mentioned The Rock in his signature. Im just curious what qualifies as a good wrestler to him. Rocky is good but he's no Shawn. Infact, Rock, Cena, all these guys today are just following the path Shawn paved. He perfected the WWE main event style.


lol .. dude let's not have an avatar/sig war and focus on the subject here

the point being , if hogan was an egomaniac (which obviously he is) , than the same can be said to shawn .. he is the guy who said he'll never accept to put bret over 

and a lot of people in the 90's hated his guts whether it was bookers or wrestlers


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse Shawn was an egomaniac. He supposedly wouldnt put Austin over if it wasnt for the guy in my avatar threatening to kick his ass.

Situation with Bret was more complicated though.

You said he was average. Overrated? Maybe. Average? That raises the question of who isnt average in your opinion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would rate Hogan higher in the shit department than HBK. For one, Michaels' ego never killed a company


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

virus21 said:


> I would rate Hogan higher in the shit department than HBK. For one, Michaels' ego never killed a company


its because Hogan was worth of an company, Shawn never was :gun:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shawn is happily retired with his family and shooting animals.

How's your pal Hogan doing?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah but Fingerpoke of Doom sits in good company amongst the biggest wrestling clusterfucks of all time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I notice you haven't listed anything from his 2002 return till the end of his career.
> 
> People change, and even when he was a moody prick backstage, Shawn Michaels made this business off the top of his back. Hell, I am gonna go out of a limb and say it. Without Shawn, you wouldn't be trolling wrestling forums, as the WWE wouldn't be as big as it is without him. Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> WTH are you talking about ?? Without Michaels the WWE wouldn't be as big , WTH ?? HBK was a glorified mid-carder all of his career , nothing more and definately nowhere near as important as the actual stars of the WWE like Hogan, Austin, Rock ..hell even HHH, Undertaker , Andre the giant e.t.c


Michaels was more important than Rock, HHH, Undertaker easily.



rawesjericho said:


> shawn is an egomaniac himself, and he should have been happy he got to work with a big star like hogan


So how should Shawn have felt when he was led to believe that Hogan was planning on returning the win and then backed out at the last minute



Cliffy Byro said:


> How the hell was he carrying the business if he was on the losing side.
> 
> Hogan, Sting and the outsiders were carrying the business during shawns spell as the man.


Would the Outsiders have even been relevant without the help of Shawn. Without the Outsider the Hogan heel turn and the whole NWO concept may have never worked



Nexus One said:


> Got some pathetic ass Shawn Michaels defenders on the first page of this thread. Disgusting really. That idiot said "rumors"...nah....there's no rumors about it. Michaels is just a gutless piece of trash. That's who he's always been. Sunny brought up how he used to always get up beat up like a bitch...a big sissy. That's it.
> 
> And Shawn Michaels didn't "lay down for Hulk Hogan". Hogan is 50x the star he is....of course he was going over. Whoever thought different was out of their damn minds. He heeled on Hogan and was burying him on the mic every week...it was a easy match to predict.


Shawn wanted a face vs face match, but Hogan insisted on a traditional heel vs face match. Shawn complied and gave him what he asked for



Rocky Mark said:


> you do know why austin retired right ? because a single botch could fuck him up good


I songle idiotic botch did fuck him up good


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Outside the ring? Yeah he's a piece of shit


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Bret couldn't slaughter anyone on the mic. He wasn't good on the mic and he definitely wasn't better than HBK.


Thank you



jimboystar24 said:


> Ted Dibiase says hi.





redeadening said:


> He's a top heel without even needing to include his mid south work


Ted should have won WM4 and was only a mid carder because of bad booking. One of the greatest heels ever



redeadening said:


> I can see how a Rock fan would find Shawn to be an average wrestler.






Rocky Mark said:


> just so we know , is there a single non-rock thread in which you won't toss rock's name in ?
> 
> cause last i check it's about shawn michaels and mostly hulk hogan


You're right, unless we are talking strictly mic skills Rock is not even in Shawns universe



Henry Hill said:


> Yeah bit stupid to compare wrestlers popularity from different eras where in one you pretty much had to be a megastar to be the world champion. And rightfully so too. HBK would have got nowhere near the belt had he been around in the days of Ted Senior.


Correct, but he was the one that changed all of that a few years later. He made smaller wrestlers with in ring ability relevant, along with Bret


----------



## Ricardo=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

Man What a legend. 
after reading all these he became my role model.

U Mad bro?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

rawesjericho said:


> brief history of shawn michael's backstage politics
> 
> 1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister


This one bothered me the most. If I was Shawn, I would've been honored to do the job.

On the flip side of that, I do understand Shawn not wanting to lose any of his steam. I'd probably have him beat Bulldog for the European Title the first RAW is War back States side...

Oh, & that show where he pretty much handed HHH the European Title... I would have that take place the RAW after he beats Bulldog.

Would've worked out good since there were 2 Raw's between One Night Only & Badd Blood: In Your House.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I notice you haven't listed anything from his 2002 return till the end of his career.
> 
> People change, and even when he was a moody prick backstage, Shawn Michaels made this business off the top of his back. Hell, I am gonna go out of a limb and say it. Without Shawn, you wouldn't be trolling wrestling forums, as the WWE wouldn't be as big as it is without him. Thank you Shawn!


Just because someone change doesn't erase everything he has done in the past, especially if it had a big negative impact on the lives of others. Shawn should be and will always be held accountable for all the stuff he did back then.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Shawn Michaels WAS the biggest piece of shit in WWE at the time. In Wrestling history? I'd say that's a bit of a stretch and you can easilly scramble up a bigger rumored list like that one the OP did but about Hulk Hogan or Ultimate Warrior. Even HHH has had a really bad rep in terms of backstage politics. People are comparing Hulk Hogan and Shawn Michaels piece of shittyness. I'd say the difference between them is HBK has got over his ego and put his demons away while Hulk Hogan is still making an absolute fool out of himself. I'm not really sold on nearly half the list that the OP put about Shawn but there's no denying that the guy was on heavy drugs and was very insecure and selfish at the time. Can you judge him for how he was back than? Yes. Has he changed his life around and apoligized to his main enemy Bret Hart? Yes. Not excusing him from anything he did during the 90's and it seemed like he mistreated not only a lot of people in the business but himself. Having said all of that, The people earlier in the thread who are claiming HBK was an "averge" or "mid carder" performer than you are a bigger piece of shit than he ever was and shouldn't have any right to an opinion Wrestling related.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Biggest piece of shit in wrestling history? hmmm. Chris Benoit murdered his family... 'nuf said.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

rawisjericho.

3) Refused to give Bret his win back at WM 13 so he forfiet the title and made up "I lost my smile" nonsense

would you rather have had ANOTHER Bret Hart vs HBK match at Wrestlemania 13 where HBK drops the title or would you be happy with the match we got with Austin vs Bret.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Biggest piece of shit in wrestling history? hmmm. Chris Ben...


Never happened.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> yes. he and orton.


 Nope that would be chris benoit. Oh how people forget fpalm.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The OP forgot some other well known stories like when he got beaten up by some Marines when he tried to flirt with their girlfriends.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Bret made HBK *TAP* out before at Survivor Series 1992.


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

hbk is god


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

lolpeople bringing up Benoit. A man who was sick in the head, and in his better times was known to be a soft spoken, respectful man. That =/= being a power-tripping dick head, sorry to burst your bubbles.


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

if it wasn't for hbk there would be no attitude era, thank you very much.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bret Hart and Austin say hello.


----------



## GameJunkie01 (May 24, 2011)

lol...this is why HBK is the man. He elicits passion - negative or positive. I've heard and read all the rumors and myths and there's two sides to every story so who knows. If he was as bad as everybody acts like on here, there is NO WAY he would have been kept in the WWE. 

HBK wasn't supposed to be the man. He was the opposite of what Vince thought the man should be and he did what he had to do to get himself to the top and keep himself there. Just speculating but I'm sure a lot of hate he got was because he was the little guy that was quick and high flying and had this cocky heel gimmick that got under peoples skin. He was an awesome heel, apparently. 

Sounds to me like he learned how the backstage politics worked and used it to his advantage at a time when he was fighting to be at the top with hardly any support from his peers. 

He's openly admitted his flaws and the way he acted. What more can he do about it? Get over it. 

He's earned his right as one of the best ever in the ring and on the mic. He's one of the most respected wrestlers in retrospect also. 

That's enough right now. Flame on!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> lolpeople bringing up Benoit. A man who was sick in the head, and in his better times was known to be a soft spoken, respectful man. That =/= being a power-tripping dick head, sorry to burst your bubbles.


yeah he is a swell guy 

(aside the fact that he stole another man's wife , had a baby with her then killed her AND the kid [after loading him up with roids] )


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> lolpeople bringing up Benoit. A man who was sick in the head, and in his better times was known to be a soft spoken, respectful man. That =/= being a power-tripping dick head, sorry to burst your bubbles.


*

Yeah how dare people compare someone who killed his wife and kid to some ego-maniacal prick...how dare they say that the former is worse than the latter. 


Anyway, HBK was is huge prick. The business was filled with those types of guys back then and still are to this very day. It's the nature of the business.


Not only would I put HBK a few slots lower than Benoit, I'd even go so far as to place him a few slots lower than the guy who murdered Bruiser Brody.*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> yeah he is a swell guy
> 
> (aside the fact that he stole another man's wife , had a baby with her then killed her AND the kid [after loading him up with roids] )


^ This. Took the words right out of my mouth. That trumps anything of the people you named did.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> The OP forgot some other well known stories like when he got beaten up by some Marines when he tried to flirt with their girlfriends.


That story was in Bret Hart's book and I consider that a reasonable source. Shawn was drugged up huge at the tim and was verbally abusing those marines and there girlfriends. However, Shawn never put his hands on them and they were the first to strike. Not a good example of Shawn being a complete asshole there although some what but the Marines went over the top and they should know better to do such things to a person incapable of even fighting back as Shawn was so drugged up he threw a embarrassing punch only to get his head smashed through the window.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

This was when Shawn was a dirt bag. He changed completely for the better now.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> This was when Shawn was a dirt bag. He changed completely for the better now.


This ^. Amen Bro. He found the Good Lord .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah. We all know religion brings peace and harmony to the world.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Yeah how dare people compare someone who killed his wife and kid to some ego-maniacal prick...how dare they say that the former is worse than the latter.
> 
> ...


i put him on charles mansons level


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Perhaps he was in the past,But even IF he still is..That's his personal life and I'll still mark for him cause I grew up loving the character&his matches and not the man in real life!!

Same goes for Hogan/Triple H and now Orton!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Three Orange Whips said:


> i put him on charles mansons level


*Not as a musician I hope*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

benoit is a scum bag plain and simple


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Yeah how dare people compare someone who killed his wife and kid to some ego-maniacal prick...how dare they say that the former is worse than the latter.
> 
> ...


It over a 100 posts for someone to remember the guy who stabbed bruiser brody. Took everyone long enough

But being a is much worse than stabbing someone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Not as a musician I hope*


Hell no, we've all heard Shawn's singing voice.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

He ended up on top... You mad bro?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> benoit is a scum bag plain and simple


so is orton


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Shawn Michaels is the 1st person to admit that he was an *ss in his younger days.

He came back and made up for alot of his transgression. If you're going to bash him for his past at least acknowledge that he tried to make up for it. You look at Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash and they're the same person they were back in the day. Michaels got married, had a family, found religion and grew up. He deserves to be respected by the wrestling community.

It's crazy that people would forgive or excuse killing one's son before they forgive someone for refusing to job.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Shawn Michaels is the 1st person to admit that he was an *ss in his younger days.
> 
> He came back and made up for alot of his transgression. If you're going to bash him for his past at least acknowledge that he tried to make up for it. You look at Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash and they're the same person they were back in the day. Michaels got married, had a family, found religion and grew up. He deserves to be respected by the wrestling community.
> 
> It's crazy that people would forgive or excuse killing one's son before they forgive someone for refusing to job.


ermmm no alot of us aint comparing the guy too benoit of course not thats just ridiculous. but he was a dick a proper douche too be honest over alot of stuff and peeps wont forget that and when u see him come the ring a nd prance round like hes the bollocks he only is because he licked ass and cried his was too the top simple as theres alot of workers on his level who didnt get there because they didnt act like that.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Three Orange Whips said:


> Hell no, we've all heard Shawn's singing voice.


Oh garbage dump, oh oh garbage dump. Why do they call me a garbage dump?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> so is orton


He's done some bad things but what benoit did was way way worst. Can't compare it to any thing the other wrestlers have done. Therefore benoit = scumbag.:flip


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Nothing what Shawn or Randy has ever done in there lifes compare to Benoit's incident and shouldn't be compared or discussed in the same light in any way or form. Let's not turn this into a Chris Benoit discussion thread.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

jscouser said:


> ermmm no alot of us aint comparing the guy too benoit of course not thats just ridiculous. but he was a dick a proper douche too be honest over alot of stuff and peeps wont forget that and when u see him come the ring a nd prance round like hes the bollocks he only is because he licked ass and cried his was too the top simple as theres alot of workers on his level who didnt get there because they didnt act like that.


He got to the top because of talent, and if you think otherwise you're crazy. He was at a huge disadvantage his entire career. When he was coming up wrestling was about roided up freaks. 

I don't dispute that he was an *ss, and neither does he, but don't let your hatred get in the way of common sense.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Can someone fill me in on things Randy Orton has done to make him an asshole? Serious question ive never heard of the stuff he's done


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Can someone fill me in on things Randy Orton has done to make him an asshole? Serious question ive never heard of the stuff he's done


he had a huge part in getting wrestlers fired like mr kennedy .. and other wrestlers de-pushed like kofi


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

If you think Michaels is bad

Google Ian Rotten


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

yea....like the rock was better ditching you for 7 years. 
fuck off. HBK was great in a time that shit was wild.....you wouldnt understand....it made the attitude era what it was. 
he is the best in the world....
better than taker....because he wrestler more than a match a year. 
better than hogan....because he has dignity.
better than flair....because he actually retires...


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah now he's just a glorified hunter. What a saint.


He was alright thought in his second run (I am not saying hes a saint), but nothing compared to before.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The list of shit on Hogan is far worse.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I notice you haven't listed anything from his 2002 return till the end of his career.


when he returned after finding god he was saying how he would still screw bret since according to god it was his duty to obey his boss. what does the god say about backstabbing your coworker? him finding god crap is just for show, he is still the same asshole he was back then, he just hides it better now.

also there is that tantrum he threw because he had to job to a bigger star hogan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He threw it because Hogan lied and made sure he lost both matches when he wasn't suppose to. DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT OR ARE YOU JUST MAKING SHIT UP RAW*ES*JERICHO. I think its the latter.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> He got to the top because of talent, and if you think otherwise you're crazy. He was at a huge disadvantage his entire career. When he was coming up wrestling was about roided up freaks.
> 
> I don't dispute that he was an *ss, and neither does he, but don't let your hatred get in the way of common sense.


 It's not about common sense when u read about someones behavour and and like u said he admits it. U can dislike someone and even if there spots and work is good u still know in the back of ur mind there alot of people with that talent who didnt get too that level he is because they didnt act like he did sorry its the truth. It doesnt mean i dont respect the stuff he's done but therees 100 other peeps who could and would of done it if had the chance and wasnt an ass about it. in any work place people dont like other people who act like that and dont like hearing about people who act like that u loose respect for them soz my opinion.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He threw it because Hogan lied and made sure he lost both matches when he wasn't suppose to. DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT OR ARE YOU JUST MAKING SHIT UP RAW*ES*JERICHO. I think its the latter.


you are clueless as usual. hogan wasnt making hick lose both matches, hogan just pulled out of having a second match.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So you're admitting it was Hogan's fault because he backed out of what he said he would do?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

jscouser said:


> It's not about common sense when u read about someones behavour and and like u said he admits it. U can dislike someone and even if there spots and work is good u still know in the back of ur mind there alot of people with that talent who didnt get too that level he is because they didnt act like he did sorry its the truth. It doesnt mean i dont respect the stuff he's done but therees 100 other peeps who could and would of done it if had the chance and wasnt an ass about it. in any work place people dont like other people who act like that and dont like hearing about people who act like that u loose respect for them soz my opinion.


Just because Michaels kissed butt or was difficult to work with doesn't mean that's why he got his push. He delivered in high profile feuds time and time again. That's why he was pushed time and time again.

And like I said before, bash him if you want, but acknowledge the fact that he did do his best to make up for it in his return. I don't see any wrestlers complaining about Michaels nowadays. Everyone moved on except a bunch of marks. And some of these marks are the same guys who go out of their way to excuse Benoit of murdering his wife and kids.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Have you just watched the Jim Cornette '97 timeline by any chance?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Not going to lie, I laughed out loud when I read the thread title. Haha.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So you're admitting it was Hogan's fault because he backed out of what he said he would do?


how can you expect hogan to lose or work any program with hick after what he did in their ss match you blind mark?


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe he is, but he's also the most talented.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> how can you expect hogan to lose or work any program with hick after what he did in their ss match you blind mark?


I think you got in reverse. Hogan backed out of the rematch so Michaels oversold everything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HGF said:


> The list of shit on Hogan is far worse.


did hogan ever actually get into physical altercations with wrestlers backstage like shawn did


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

GillbergReturns said:


> I think you got in reverse. Hogan backed out of the rematch so Michaels oversold everything.


no, michaels wanted a face vs face match, but hogan wanted classic heel vs face feud with him winning clean and he got what he wanted, michaels didnt like that and he did what he did at ss.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Just because Michaels kissed butt or was difficult to work with doesn't mean that's why he got his push. He delivered in high profile feuds time and time again. That's why he was pushed time and time again.
> 
> And like I said before, bash him if you want, but acknowledge the fact that he did do his best to make up for it in his return. I don't see any wrestlers complaining about Michaels nowadays. Everyone moved on except a bunch of marks. And some of these marks are the same guys who go out of their way to excuse Benoit of murdering his wife and kids.


ok well im not one of them people who go out of there way too excuse them action's like i said earlier. in my opinion ive never liked the way he does things and just because he doesnt do them now ( because hes over ) doesnt mean wot he did was right and people shouldnt change there opinion i havnt liked him for years and never will thats my choice and ermm i think ill stick too it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many of the things on your list have been confirmed? Half, if that?

I give the nod to Hogan.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> no, michaels wanted a face vs face match, but hogan wanted classic heel vs face feud and he got what he wanted, michaels didnt like that and he did what he did at ss.


From what I understand Hogan agreed to lose to him at the following PPV but changed his mind before SS. That's why Michaels oversold his every move.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan to me always seemed protective of his spot but not an asshole. He did some assholish things to keep his spot but that's where it ended. Of course him keeping his spot was usually good for business. As Bret Hart once said, all the boys in the locker room loved him in the 80s because he was bringing them all extra money. Shawn Michaels, from what I've heard, seems to go beyond just protecting his spot. Plus, it's not like him being champion was helping the company anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

rawesjericho said:


> no, michaels wanted a face vs face match, but hogan wanted classic heel vs face feud with him winning clean and he got what he wanted, michaels didnt like that and he did what he did at ss.



Looks like you don't know what you're talking about. Hogan backed out before the match due to some injury problem, thus resulting in Shawn doing what he did. And what you said above is also part of the reason because he was a born again Christian and didn't want to be heelish, but the main thing was Hogan backing out of the match.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Shawn kinda paid for his actions too.

The Rock likes everyone, but he doesn't like HBK, and never wanted to work with him.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Was he an asshole? Yes.

But what do you tell or do to the greatest professional wrestler of our time? The guy had it all.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Looks like you don't know what you're talking about. Hogan backed out before the match due to some injury problem, thus resulting in Shawn doing what he did. And what you said above is also part of the reason because he was a born again Christian and didn't want to be heelish, but the main thing was Hogan backing out of the match.



hogan never agreed to lose to michaels in a rematch, thats what michaels wanted after it was decided that he would lose at ss, but hogan refused. if hogan had said he had injury problems before then why did he have that match at ss?

michaels is a bitch anyways, always wanting a rematch after losing, he did it with kurt angle and many others. hogan has put a lot more wrestlers over than that piece of shit michaels.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

jscouser said:


> ok well im not one of them people who go out of there way too excuse them action's like i said earlier. in my opinion ive never liked the way he does things and just because he doesnt do them now ( because hes over ) doesnt mean wot he did was right and people shouldnt change there opinion i havnt liked him for years and never will thats my choice and ermm i think ill stick too it


Here's the problem I have with you're thinking. Michaels got hurt and when he returned he was a more mature person. Got married, had kids. It had nothing to do with being over. He was in a different place in life.

When you're 40 how do you want people to form their opinions about you? When you were an immature college student? When you were banging a different girl every weekend? Most of us had an immature past but grow out of it over time. If all the people Shawn's stepped on have forgiven him and pretty much all say he's matured why should fans be different? I was a Bret fan back in the day. I didn't care for Michaels. Not going to hold a lifetime grudge though.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

rawesjericho said:


> hogan never agreed to lose to michaels in a rematch, thats what michaels wanted after it was decided that he would lose at ss, but hogan refused. if hogan had said he had injury problems before then why did he have that match at ss?
> 
> michaels is a bitch anyways, always wanting a rematch after losing, he did it with kurt angle and many others. hogan has put a lot more wrestlers over than that piece of shit michaels.


You are making yourself sound ignorant here and completely childish. He's a bitch for wanting a rematch with Kurt Angle and others? Shawn usually has great matches with almost any Wrestler you put in the ring with him so having rematches or long series with guys like Kurt Angle makes him a bitch? You don't make any sense.


----------



## Casey Jones (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, yes he is/was.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> You are making yourself sound ignorant here and completely childish. He's a bitch for wanting a rematch with Kurt Angle and others? Shawn usually has great matches with almost any Wrestler you put in the ring with him so having rematches or long series with guys like Kurt Angle makes him a bitch? You don't make any sense.


i meant he wants a rematch so he can get his win back after losing in the previous match


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

I swear to god, if I was a WWF superstar back, I would have beat the brakes of his bitchass.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

rawesjericho said:


> i meant he wants a rematch so he can get his win back after losing in the previous match


I don't think it's ever been confirmed that Shawn Michaels has complained about rematches or anything related to that since turning Christian. What's wrong with wanting rematches with high profile guys like Hogan and Angle anyway? If he puts somebody over it's only fair for them to return the favor.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I don't think it's ever been confirmed that Shawn Michaels has complained about rematches or anything related to that since turning Christian. What's wrong with wanting rematches with high profile guys like Hogan and Angle anyway? If he puts somebody over it's only fair for them to return the favor.


who has michaels ever put over anyways? even hogan has put more people over than him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheMan4eva said:


> The Rock likes everyone, but he doesn't like HBK, and never wanted to work with him.


You have that backwards.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> hogan never agreed to lose to michaels in a rematch, thats what michaels wanted after it was decided that he would lose at ss, but hogan refused. if hogan had said he had injury problems before then why did he have that match at ss?
> 
> michaels is a bitch anyways, always wanting a rematch after losing, he did it with kurt angle and many others. hogan has put a lot more wrestlers over than that piece of shit michaels.


Most high profile feuds last more than 1 match. There's nothing wrong with Shawn asking to go over in another match.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> You have that backwards.


Rumor has it Michaels insulted his mom, as well as the backstage politic stuff. 

If the Rock held onto a grudge too long so be it. You don't insult someone's mom.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

rawesjericho said:


> who has michaels ever put over anyways? even hogan has put more people over than him.


lolreally?


Can someone just close this thread? Once again this is just a mark/hate battle that is going on for no real reason. Shawn was a dick in the 90s, has not been since, and has put over many wrestlers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> hogan never agreed to lose to michaels in a rematch, thats what michaels wanted after it was decided that he would lose at ss, but hogan refused. if hogan had said he had injury problems before then why did he have that match at ss?
> 
> michaels is a bitch anyways, always wanting a rematch after losing, he did it with kurt angle and many others. hogan has put a lot more wrestlers over than that piece of shit michaels.


Where are you getting this from? HBK's last DVD, he mentioned they agreed to do a two match series, one win a piece. Other than that, when has it ever been spoken about from legitimate sources about who was supposed to win, how many matches, etc? Sounds like a Grade A reporting on your part....




GillbergReturns said:


> Rumor has it Michaels insulted his mom, as well as the backstage politic stuff.
> 
> If the Rock held onto a grudge too long so be it. You don't insult someone's mom.


Yeah, I agree. Insulting someone's mom is very stupid and not insulting. Shawn should have done something funnier to Flex.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Definitely top 3-5 in my book.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Where are you getting this from? HBK's last DVD, he mentioned they agreed to do a two match series, one win a piece. Other than that, when has it ever been spoken about from legitimate sources about who was supposed to win, how many matches, etc? Sounds like a Grade A reporting on your part....


shawn michaels is a piece of shit liar, has lied a lot in his book, you can't trust him. if hogan said he had injury problems before why did he have that ss match and not the rematch?

even if michaels is right and hogan lied, he should have put his head down and done the job and show professionalism, not be a child about it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> shawn michaels is a piece of shit liar, you can't trust him. if hogan said he had injury problems before why did he have that ss match and not the rematch?
> 
> even if michaels is right and hogan lied, he should have put his head down and done the job and show professionalism, not be a child about it.


Answering the Hogan question... He did it because he got a shit load of cash, and backed out before he had to lose a match, hurting his ego. Maybe that?

All Michaels did in the final 8 years after his comeback was help young guys, make people look great, and boost the future of the company.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Definately a piece of shit, but he put on some damn fine matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He was the biggest dick in the 90's, yet the complete opposite minus the Hogan incident last decade. Personally I partially agreed with him for being upset. 

OP is a Flair/HBK hater, so this thread doesn't surprise me. He'll probably make a Flair thread next.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats Shawn Folks...also The Ultimate Warrior,Hulk Hogan,and Randy Orton.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I noticed that the entire list is 100% 1990s.

Lesson of the day: You're not a real man if you refuse forgiveness and don't hold grudges after more than a decade.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

As a child, he was caught chewing gum in class several times and also refused to put his baby sister over in a game of marbles on her birthday.



Shawn may have been the biggest dickwad in the world behind the scenes, but only the people involved know the full story and context, so why bother speculating about heresay? 

The guy is arguably the greatest performer on WWF/E history, so who cares about his personal stuff.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> who has michaels ever put over anyways? even hogan has put more people over than him.


Who hasn't he put over during his 2nd run? Name one wrestler that came out on the losing end from a series with Shawn. Keep in mind that losing a match to him doesn't mean you necessarily lost altogether.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> who has michaels ever put over anyways? even hogan has put more people over than him.


All right, let's see Orton in 2003, Batista in 2003, Benoit in 2004 (HBK tapped out to the Sharpshooter in Edmonton which was Benoit's hometown and I think there would have been a riot if it was the opposite), Benjamin in 2005, Masters in 2005 (Though I never saw his appeal at that time, though I heard great raves about his Superstar matches this year), Cena in 2007 (His WM and hour match with Cena, probably vaulted Cena as the man), Kennedy in late 2007 (Though that fizzled due to injuries), Jericho in 2008 (In order to reestablish Jericho as a heavy player), Legacy in 2009. As well as all the great matches he has had. 

Well to mark the whole karma thing for being the biggest piece of sh*t, he had to pay the good price of having the huge back injury for four years. Imagine, four years of not doing the thing that you have loved and done well at. I could not ever imagine doing something like that. So Shawn paid the good price for it, and became a much more better man for it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yes,yes he is


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Anguyen92 said:


> Masters in 2005 (Though I never saw his appeal at that time, though I heard great raves about his Superstar matches this year)


Yeah... about that...


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Yeah... about that...


Yeah, I know, Masters was on a sabbatical in 2006 and eventually got released like twice. But that was not HBK's fault.

Edit: Wait, he got released three times? Including right now? Because, I only counted two times and a sabbatical, including right now. Though that sabbatical might be three, so all right fair enough.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Anguyen92 said:


> Yeah, I know, Masters was on a sabbatical in 2006 and eventually got released like twice. But that was not HBK's fault.


Well, he got released again too.

On August 5, 2011, Mordetzky was released from his contract by WWE.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I would have to say that somehow he made Taker look even better than he already did at WM. Quite a feat IMO and he didn't cry about wanting to get a win back. What better way to retire than with the guy that you have the most in ring chemistry with. He went out right and could have easily picked most anyone on the roster and Vince would have let him win and he could have just retired on RAW the next night.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Shawn Michaels > shit > Hitler.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I Just heard cornette tell a story about Pillman parodying Michaels by phoning up the office and refusing to go to work due to unsafe working conditions.


I remember that too, was that on Kayfabe Commentaries?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

prob got it from the timeline 1997 thing which is probably what gave OP the idea to make this thread.

Whatever, he was a piece of shit, really don't care if he sucked in the ring then yes but he could out work everyone even bret who made more money(I got that from cornett too dihfijfsaf)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Maybe he was a prick in the 90s but honestly i don't give a damn, Micheals is the greatest of all time in my book.

Simply, HBK is god.*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, HBK was a tremendous piece of shit in the 90's. He only helped his buddies, the Kliq, and tried to hold back everyone else. Like Cornette said, who was part of the creative team and also an on-air talent back then, HBK was generally a cock to the boys in the back and got away with it. For some reason McMahon let him get away with a LOT of shit; fake injuries, bar fights, refusing to job, the curtain call, etc. When HBK returned in 2002 he was supposedly a changed man, and he's not pulling any shit anymore, although some guys still think he's faking the whole Christian thing.

The thing with HBK was that despite him being a huge asswipe, he was also the best in America.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

rawesjericho said:


> shawn michaels is a piece of shit liar, has lied a lot in his book, you can't trust him. if hogan said he had injury problems before why did he have that ss match and not the rematch?
> 
> even if michaels is right and hogan lied, *he should have put his head down and done the job and show professionalism, not be a child about it.*


How in the hell can you defend Bret Hart when he didn't do the exact thing you just said HBK should do? Hypocrite much? Or maybe blind hater is more accurate.


----------



## ethancorkhill (Mar 8, 2010)

he saved the WWF though during the peak of the nWo (well him and Taker)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Shawn Michaels > shit > Hitler.


:lmao

Thought something similar after reading the thread title. Biggest peice of shit 'in history'?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao OP. The butthurt is strong in this one, and he can't even spell.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

In WWE history? he is in the top 3.
just like cornette said he was a great performer but at the same time he was horrible for business.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. He was a piece of shit, but he was entertaining as shit back then. Plus, he's changed apparently.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

redeadening said:


> what a bastard. how dare he commit all those acts, rumours, things nobody cares about.
> 
> I think he's worse than Hitler. Times a million


Are you suggesting he is the anti-christ?



redeadening said:


> I heard shawn sneaks into the supermarket at night, and labels all the full-fat yogurt with a non fat yogurt sticker.
> 
> he also goes to the puppy shelter, and then picks up a puppy, gets all the work done to take it home, then leaves it in the shop just to make the puppy sad. And then he drives home in his SUV *while listening to his nickelback* album and laughing.


Shawn seems more like a marilyn manson type guy



ralphthedog said:


> Shawn has changed a lot in the past few years. Yes he was a jerk, he isn't now.


This



rawesjericho said:


> remember he threw a tantrum when he had to job to hogan in 2005. he is still the same piece of shit, just hides it better now


Not this



ChainGang Saluter said:


> I notice you haven't listed anything from his 2002 return till the end of his career.
> 
> People change, and even when he was a moody prick backstage, Shawn Michaels made this business off the top of his back. Hell, I am gonna go out of a limb and say it. Without Shawn, you wouldn't be trolling wrestling forums, as the WWE wouldn't be as big as it is without him. Thank you Shawn!


This



Winning™ said:


> Obviously you never heard of Paul Roma, Hulk Hogan, and Ultimate Warrior.


Definitely this



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why is this thread open. The OP is obviously trying to start a flame war/mark war. What else can you expect from him though.


This also



Phrederic said:


> Two words.
> 
> Chris.
> 
> ...


Oh great, this shit again



redeadening said:


> shawn laid down for Hogan. Thats more than i can say for Hogan
> 
> ofcourse he's a giant heartless piece of garbage. but alot of what you mention is speculation and rumours. And as for the screwjob, he's made his peace with that. For everything else, he's seemed to have turned it around and become a decent guy
> 
> dont you think calling him the biggest piece of shit in history is a tiny bit of an over exaggeration?


Again, this



Pop Tatari said:


> No kelly kelly fan is!


Pure speculation



Cliffy Byro said:


> I heard cornette say that he drove one guy to the brink of Suicide when he tried to get the guy fired.


Don't worry, Matt Hardy only hoaxed everyone



redeadening said:


> Shawn wasnt the guy telling jannetty to do drugs


I agree, the devil was



kobra860 said:


> He's always been a major jerk. Even though he found religion, he still acted unprofessional in his match with Hogan. Sure it was funny but it still was unprofessional.


Just because he acted unprofessionally here doesn't mean he's still the old asshole. Finding religion doesn't mean you won't make mistakes every know and again. Just take a look at the molesting priests in the catholic church for example(No disrespect to the catholic church, just the sick idiots who committed the vulgar acts)



DiddyDong said:


> hbk is god


No...HBK serves God, don't mix up them facts


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

yes he is the biggest shit head ever not putting vader and owen hart over is some serious bad eggs


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

In history? Like all of history?

Is is still real to to the OP or what.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Bah, its been said before, no surprise to me so, yeh, he was quite a cretin.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao OP. The butthurt is strong in this one, and he can't even spell.


Ugh, how is he butthurt HHH fanboy?



ethancorkhill said:


> he saved the WWF though during the peak of the nWo (well him and Taker)


And Austin, and Goldust, and the rise of the Attitude Era etc. It's pretty well known that HBK has never been a big draw. He was an extremely good wrestler though, and the one thing I do give him credit for is that he stuck with the WWF through the bad times while his buddies jumped to WCW.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Those stories made me laugh. Entertaining dude he was.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Didnt he contribute to getting Mr. Kennedy/Anderson fired? Yeah "finding God" doesnt mean a thing when its HBK.

Triple H>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Shawn didn't even win the belt until 1996..they gave him 5 title reigns from WM 12 until he fucked his back up at Rumble 98. He was a flake champion who forfeited titles and lost smiles. Bret, Undertaker, and Austin meant more to fans during that run. Razor was more over than all of them heading into 1*996 and they didn't even consider giving him the belt.....which was a joke because the fans booed Shawn in that Ladder rematch for the IC title months before.* Everything about Michaels is overrated. He wasn't that good on the mic(Bret SLAUGHTERED him on the mic when he called him and Helmsely homos)..he didn't know what to do at that point. He got all the credit for any decent matches he got. He didn't draw on PPV, houseshows, or arenas. Just a complete joke.


I also recall Psycho Sid being cheered over Michaels in their feud when Michaels was the face


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> orton.


Didn't take long :lmao


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I had to laugh at the title of the thread. Is shown micheals the biggest piece of shit in HISTORY not wrestling history just history in general LOL :lmao anyway no his not the biggest piece of shit in human history Hitler and members off the kkk have him beat by an unmeasurable length


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Sheamus*

I had to laugh at the title of the thread. Is shown micheals the biggest piece of shit in HISTORY not wrestling history just history in general LOL :lmao anyway no his not the biggest piece of shit in human history Hitler and members off the kkk have him beat by an unmeasurable length . Sorry if i double posted im on my phone


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> I had to laugh at the title of the thread. Is shown micheals the biggest piece of shit in HISTORY not wrestling history just history in general LOL :lmao


I second this :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

What a bullshit post by a bullshit poster. 


> 1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister


This likely never happened considering it was a spiteful Bret Hart and ONLY a spiteful Bret Hart who filed this accusation. 


> 2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)


And yet he was losing regularly during 97 and 98, be it DQ or not. And his PPV wins were good business for WWE and established a ton of babyfaces and new heels. What an asshole  


> 3) Refused to give Bret his win back at WM 13 so he forfiet the title and made up "I lost my smile" nonsense


Another rumor that was never proven.


> 4) Was a jerk to The Rock, and tried to ruin his career so HHH could take his spot when they both came up in 1997


How did he do this? Must have been one hell of an effort considering Rock was the 2nd biggest heel besides Michaels that year. Michaels indeed did _ruin_ some careers. If he wanted to ruin Rock's who was an absolute BUST at the time, he would have. 


> 5) Refused to job to Steve Austin THE NIGHT of WM 14, until the Undertaker threatened him that if he didn't job in the ring, he was gonna get fuucked up badly. (*Puussy*)


More like "mentally unstable". Let's see how well your emotions are intact when a doctor forces you to retire after an accident that almost left you paralyzed. Yeah, it takes a real PUSSY to get in the ring for two more months and throw down one of the best Wrestlemania matches of all time when you can barely even stand up. Total coward  


> 6) Said he was gonna show up on Nitro with the World Title, after he got into a altercation with Bret Hart backstage


Only Bret Hart actually came closer to legitimately achieving that threat (which Michaels helped prevent). And despite what Bret says now, he's full of shit and he knows it. Why else would Bret want to leave the company with a title he had already held many times before and would have no obligation to defend again? Canadian pride?  Bret was admittedly pissed at Vince and anyone who bought Bret's sob story about being "screwed" out of the title when Bret outright _refused_ to drop it is a moron.


> 7) Was in cohoots with Vince to screw Bret Hart at Survivor Series 1997


Along with _many_ others who were on he and Vince's side. See above and cry me a river. 


> 8) The pulled strings (The KLIQ) to get Bret Hart out of mainevents in his 1995 title reigns


Then explain to me how Bret was Diesel's main opponent....


> 9) One of the Kliq members took a shiit in Sunny's food, and when Candido said he was gonna fuuck Shawn Michaels up, Shawn said if he touched him, when they got back to the states he'd have Vince make them job the Body Donnas of the tag team titles, and HE DID.


This story just has bullshit written all over it and was never confirmed by anyone. Stop posting rumors to make an argument. No one gives a fuck about Candido anyways. 


> 10) Him and Marty Jannetty were shooting an anti-drug commercial for the WWF. They found out that the Road Warriors were getting paid more then them. Shawn got mad and told Jannetty to tell Vince "If you don't pay us more, we're leaving for NWA" when Jannetty told Vince, Vince said "Okay, good luck" and was about to release them, when Vince confronted Shawn about the situation, Shawn said "It was all Jannnetty's idea" and begged for his job back. (I think he even mentions this in his book, *not sure*)


"Not sure"? Maybe you should be more sure before posting such garbage. A minute ago you were saying Vince bowed before Shawn's every word, now you're saying Shawn had to _beg_ him for something? :lmao



> 11) Refused to job the World title to Vader at SummerSlam, and said he would not show up. And threw a tamper-tantrum in the ring


Thank god for that. Vader as champion would have been terrible for business. 


> 12) Said he's not going to feud with Owen Hart in the beggining of 1998 (When Owen was the second most over face in the company) because he didn't like him


Owen was the 2nd most over face in the company? :lmao

Owen was being _punished_ by Vince during that time and was jobbing to _everyone_. Even Bret himself would attest to that. Austin, the Road Warriors, Undertaker, Ken Shamrock, even Taka Michinoku just to name a _few_ were ALL bigger babyfaces than him. Get the fuck out of here with this nonsense. 



> 13) Had Shane Douglas de-pushed cause he didn't get along with the KLIQ, and pretty much had him fired


Good riddance. Douglas was a terrible wrestler and did a lot more for the business in ECW than he ever would have in WWE. Another story here that even if _true_, worked out for the better of the business and WWE. I'm inclined to agree with Michaels' decision. Douglas also never expressed any ill-will towards Michaels. The only person Douglas ever hated passionately was Ric Flair, who he berated every single time he ever had a microphone in his hand from ECW to XPW to WCW. If this story was true and Michaels indeed cost Douglas his job in the biggest wrestling company in the world, I would think Douglas would have more bad things to say about Michaels. Which he didn't. So I'm calling bullshit on this as well. 


> 14) Broke kayfabe the infamous night in MSG, when the whole KLIQ embraced (no cena) in the ring and made Triple H take the punishment for it.


Boo hoo. Vince let it happen. Period.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cornette (Who was working there) Has already attested to the majority of them being true.^^^^^^^.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol @ tna fan using cornette as a source


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

redeadening said:


> lol @ tna fan using cornette as a source






I've watched TNA twice in the last 3 months and i haven't watched a TNA ppv since Lockdown 2010.

I watch maybe 1 wrestling show per month.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you have jeff jarrett in your sig. about a show that aired a few days ago.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

redeadening said:


> you have jeff jarrett in your sig. about a show that aired a few days ago.






I put it in my sig because it references the good ol' days back in 2002.

I thought it was nice to see TNA returning to its roots buf unfortunately i wasn't able to see the episode in question because i didn't have time to sit down and watch it.

Im gunna make a real effort to try and watch BFG this year.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

well he turned his life around, it doesnt make up for being an asshole but hes alot better than guys who wont admit theyve done nothing wrong and continue to be assholes, so basicly. hes not the biggest asshole ever, the guys who kept being assholes, are.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Shawn Michaels used to be a douchebag. He even admits it himself. In terms of Bret getting screwed, some people believe it, me being one of them, and we're entitled to. It depends on which perspective you agree with. It's stupid to call anyone that agrees with that statement a "moron." Anyway, Shawn Michaels has done a lot of shitty things and has been a crybaby throughout his early career. Other wrestlers, besides Bret, have called Shawn a "bitch" to be precise. Considering that Shawn and Sunny were in a relationship and she left him to go back to Candido, it wouldn't surprise me if he barfed in her food like she claimed he did. It wasn't even a rumor since someone confirmed it. Sunny could be lying but either way, Shawn did not want to drop the title which happened on a couple of occasions. When he won the title against Bret, he told the referee to "get Bret out of the fucking ring." It's not like Bret was going to stay there and ruin his 5 minutes of glory. Mind you, I'm not going to say Bret was perfect because he did have a huge ego and his faults but denying that Shawn was an asshole is ridiculous. The way he reacted to losing to Austin was pathetic too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nobody is arguing shawn isnt a giant asshole. An extremely flawed human being.

But worst in history?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Yeah how dare people compare someone who killed his wife and kid to some ego-maniacal prick...how dare they say that the former is worse than the latter. *


I'm not saying how dare they, obviously what Benoit did is infinitely worse than any backstage politicking. I'm saying it's kinda futile to bring a guy that was very mentally unstable into the conversation. Someone brought up that he got another man's wife pregnant, now that is more of a 'dickheadish' thing to do.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh my god! He refused to lose a few wrestling matches! Worst person ever.

I mean, yeah, a lot of people acknowledge he was a dick but hey, that isn't really any of our business, is it?


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't know this stuff about him, wow. It doesn't change my opinion tho, he is top 10 imo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> yeah he is a swell guy
> 
> (aside the fact that he stole another man's wife , had a baby with her then killed her AND the kid [after loading him up with roids] )


"Stole another man's wife"? It was Sullivan's own fault it happened. He put them in a storyline affair and even asked them to go to the same hotel. In the end, Nancy liked it and decided to file for divorce with Kevin and go for Benoit. If you really care about someone who is your wife, you wont put them in affairs (even kayfabe), let alone tell them to share the same hotel.

And it's well known that he was not in a proper state of mind when the last thing went down. I wouldn't put someone with mentally unstable issues in the same category as people who are literally dicks and willingly do things Shawn has done as shown in the first post. With that said, Shawn did turn his life around and is now a much better person.

And I don't believe half the rumors about Randy Orton, they're all just out of hate for him and if any of them are indeed true, they are that for very good reasons.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Jim Cornette sources

Are we referring to the 1-800 WWE HOTLINE now?


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

i dont really care about those things, the guy had a right to be an asshole, he's the greatest of all time so it's up to him if he wants to be a dick or not


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Didnt austin beat his wife or something?

Or maybe Snuka stabbing a hooker?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The whole 'refusing to Job to Austin' is complete myth!

Michaels was friends with Austin and he was in no fit condition to Wrestle after his back injury, he worked Mania to put Austin over, his problem that night was that thr WWF sprung it on him that Tyson was going to knock him out, Shawn didn't trust that Tyson wouldn't legit hit him, when he found out he barged into McMahons office who was in a meeting with Taker, it was only this that Taker took exception too, he felt disrespected for being interrupted, all this Taker taping the fists and having to threaten Shawn to drop the strap he was to hurt to hold is just bullshit


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

The biggest rubbish I have ever come across all day is this thread.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Or maybe Snuka stabbing a hooker?


Proof no one cares about whores. 

The same could actually be said about Debra tbh.


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

OH BUT WAIT, HE WAS BORN AGAIN. ¬_¬ Yeah...sure...


----------



## GameJunkie01 (May 24, 2011)

Shawn's the man. He played the game (backstage as well as in the ring) better than any of them and his style of wrestling became the norm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> :lmao Jim Cornette sources
> 
> Are we referring to the 1-800 WWE HOTLINE now?


He was a booker in 96 and 97.

How is that not a good source.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Shawn Michaels raped my dog and kicked my wife. What a bastard.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Shawn Michaels is a saved man, and has apologized for all of that. So no, he isnt. he deserves forgiveness. We've all done fucked up shit and look back like...damn, wtf was I on back then?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the-gaffer said:


> The whole 'refusing to Job to Austin' is complete myth!
> 
> Michaels was friends with Austin and he was in no fit condition to Wrestle after his back injury, he worked Mania to put Austin over, his problem that night was that thr WWF sprung it on him that Tyson was going to knock him out, Shawn didn't trust that Tyson wouldn't legit hit him, when he found out he barged into McMahons office who was in a meeting with Taker, it was only this that Taker took exception too, he felt disrespected for being interrupted, all this Taker taping the fists and having to threaten Shawn to drop the strap he was to hurt to hold is just bullshit


A member of WWF creative at that time has confirmed the undertaker taping his fists story.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> A member of WWF creative at that time has confirmed the undertaker taping his fists story.


Undertaker himself confirmed the story
4:50


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HBK is possibly the biggest douche in wrestling history, no doubt. 

If we're talking about backstage personality of course, and not counting criminals, rapists, and killers.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah he was a jerk but than he changed


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Taker was gonna fuck HBK up. You could tell from that interview.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

lol why are people bringing up benoit? what he did should be compared to guys like hitler.

this thread is about wrestler's backstage shenanigans


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Taker was gonna fuck HBK up. You could tell from that interview.


Taker should've taught that boy a lesson


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Notice how all of those things took place before he became a born again Christian.

He *was* one of the biggest pieces of shit in wrestling history.

Key word *WAS*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> Notice how all of those things took place before he became a born again Christian.
> 
> He *was* one of the biggest pieces of shit in wrestling history.
> 
> Key word *WAS*


so if a rehabilitated child molester moved in next door to you, you let him watch your kids.
Get the fuck out. He WAS molesting, WAS fpalm


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> lol why are people bringing up benoit? what he did should be compared to guys like hitler.
> 
> this thread is about wrestler's backstage shenanigans


The title of the thread is biggest piece of shit in history, not biggest piece of shit backstage, that is why Benoit has been brought up, as he is the biggest piece of shit in history



kokepepsi said:


> so if a rehabilitated child molester moved in next door to you, you let him watch your kids.
> Get the fuck out. He WAS molesting, WAS fpalm


Yeah comparing a backstage dick to a child molster, yeah that's no stretch, how bout you get the fuck out, fucktards everywhere


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Yeah comparing a backstage dick to a child molster, yeah that's no stretch, how bout you get the fuck out, fucktards everywhere


I don't think he's saying people should avoid HBK, he meant people should watch his back because he is more prone to lying, politicking and taking advantage of other people than other wrestlers (apart from Hogan and HHH)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> I don't think he's saying people should avoid HBK, he meant people should watch his back because he is more prone to lying, politicking and taking advantage of other people than other wrestlers (apart from Hogan and HHH)


Possobly, however a child molestor? c'mon on now man you can't compare diddling kids to backstage politics fpalm


----------



## StuHockey (Apr 19, 2008)

When he was younger, yes, he was an arsehole. But since becoming the legend he is today, you can forgive him for all of his backstage antics and remember him for being the greatest performer of all time and entertaining us for 20 years!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Taker should've taught that boy a lesson


lol Indeed.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> mmh, this.
> 
> 
> 
> Title should have read 'wrestling history'


Even then, there's always Chris Benoit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Shawn was a piece of shit in the 90s (which I think he was as just about everyone except his friends in the Kliq say he was) he's made up for it now. He's gotten his life in order and seems like a good guy, at least to me anyway.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

rawesjericho said:


> lol why are people bringing up benoit? what he did should be compared to guys like hitler.
> 
> this thread is about wrestler's backstage shenanigans


Hitler killed millions of people including women and children. Benoit killed 2. Where's the comparison? I'm so sick of people bringing up Hitler when it has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Hitler killed millions of people including women and children. Benoit killed 2. Where's the comparison? I'm so sick of people bringing up Hitler when it has nothing to do with the topic.


Indeed. Comparing Benoit to Hitler is beyond ridiculous. One had put in years of great matches for wrestling fans and took bumps that ultimately affected his brain and caused him to snap in the lowest time in his life. The other was a Nazi power hungry asshole that killed millions of people just cause of their religion and how they looked. How does that compare?

A guy I know in my school went to jail for a few months for attempted murder, I guess he can be compared to Hitler too, right?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

New Jack says hi


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

robertdeniro said:


> Undertaker himself confirmed the story
> 4:50


Dang, why didn't I see that interview sooner, could have sworn that neither HBK nor Taker said what happened. II remember reading in Shawn's book that he never was going to not job to Austin though. Good thing he didn't or Shawn might not be walking anymore.

Shawn was a gigantic douche back before he broke his back and then had to retire for a few years. Breaking his back is in a weird way one of the best things to happen to him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> so if a rehabilitated child molester moved in next door to you, you let him watch your kids.
> Get the fuck out. He WAS molesting, WAS fpalm


Being a child molester is just a tad different to just being a bit of a prick backstage dont you think?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, I think he's scum.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

No, Hogan is the biggest piece of shit because he used backstage politics to stay in (and therefore ruin) main event matches.

I think as long as wrestlers deliver for the fans, as Shawn always did, they can be as big an asshole as they want.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

sXeCalli said:


> He DID job to him in the end, in the past he wouldn't have done. And also made it hilarious.


Hahha that video is one of most hilarious yet. Loved the overselling. But besides that smarks have nothing against him in his second run. Not to mention that happened 6 years ago. I have not heard anything bad about Michaels since then. Not to mention hogan is a egomaniac who had it coming to him. 

Now yes 90's Michaels was a prick no doubt. But new born christian Michaels really did become a decent guy. He changed his ways. 

I mean people who worked with Michaels in the 90's would attest he was a prick or hard to work with. Even Vinnie Mac.

But as said he changed his ways.


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

So one of the best (if not THE best) performers in wrestling history let his ego get the better of him for a while. Nothing to be proud of, but it's forgivable. The title of this thread just destroys OP's credibility though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pre-Jesus: Yes. 90's HBK was in it for himself (and his buddies in the Kliq).
Post-Jesus: No. And I think the burying the hatchet with Bret proves this.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

That's Business.

I'm not trying to defend Shawn personally in anyway at all, I don't know him - Atleast he actually has the balls to make himself heard. Would you rather be as quite as a mouse and job to everyone the rest of your life? Or get the attention and career that you want?

Shawn wasn't exactly 6'5, 280lbs in his time, how do you think his career would have went if he didn't use his brain and get what he wanted? Would he be many fans favorite of all-time if he didn't?

People forget there's no waiting lines in Wrestling. If everyone's fucking you around and ignoring you, make them listen and get what you want.

It's Business.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

get hogan out said:


> No, Hogan is the biggest piece of shit because he used backstage politics to stay in (and therefore ruin) main event matches.


This, Hogan is the best politician in wrestling ever. As far as real pieces of shit, someone like the guy who killed Bruiser Brody is up there, or Ian Rotten. 

The whole "It's business" argument is flawed. Look at how the Undertaker has carried himself over the years, or Austin, or The Rock, and many others. HBK got pushed before he pulled most of the shit he did in the 90's, so it's not like HBK refused to job etc because he was small and didn't get pushed. No, HBK did everything to keep himself on top and his childish Kliq and apparently hated the Hart Family/Foundation. Losing his smile so he wouldn't have to job to Hart, really? He was a gigantic asshole back then, and I think he realized this after he first retired, which is why he came back all "born again" and never pulled any shit again.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Besides as said whatever big egos in this business did pails in comparison to what Benoit did to his family and giving bad name to wrestling in general.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ian Rotten was pretty terrible. Imagine going to a funeral of a fellow wrestler and then asking his parents for gas money


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister

2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)

3) Refused to give Bret his win back at WM 13 so he forfiet the title and made up "I lost my smile" nonsense

4) Was a jerk to The Rock, and tried to ruin his career so HHH could take his spot when they both came up in 1997

5) Refused to job to Steve Austin THE NIGHT of WM 14, until the Undertaker threatened him that if he didn't job in the ring, he was gonna get fuucked up badly. (Puussy)

6) Said he was gonna show up on Nitro with the World Title, after he got into a altercation with Bret Hart backstage

7) Was in cohoots with Vince to screw Bret Hart at Survivor Series 1997

8) The pulled strings (The KLIQ) to get Bret Hart out of mainevents in his 1995 title reigns

9) One of the Kliq members took a shiit in Sunny's food, and when Candido said he was gonna fuuck Shawn Michaels up, Shawn said if he touched him, when they got back to the states he'd have Vince make them job the Body Donnas of the tag team titles, and HE DID.

10) Him and Marty Jannetty were shooting an anti-drug commercial for the WWF. They found out that the Road Warriors were getting paid more then them. Shawn got mad and told Jannetty to tell Vince "If you don't pay us more, we're leaving for NWA" when Jannetty told Vince, Vince said "Okay, good luck" and was about to release them, when Vince confronted Shawn about the situation, Shawn said "It was all Jannnetty's idea" and begged for his job back. (I think he even mentions this in his book, not sure)

11) Refused to job the World title to Vader at SummerSlam, and said he would not show up. And threw a tamper-tantrum in the ring

12) Said he's not going to feud with Owen Hart in the beggining of 1998 (When Owen was the second most over face in the company) because he didn't like him

13) Had Shane Douglas de-pushed cause he didn't get along with the KLIQ, and pretty much had him fired

14) Broke kayfabe the infamous night in MSG, when the whole KLIQ embraced (no cena) in the ring and made Triple H take the punishment for it. 

1. Never happened, Vince McMahon booked Shawn Michaels to win to draw heat for his new heel persona which was the perfect character for "The Attitude Era" and because D-Generation X were a long term project.

2. Simply a rumour but from WrestleMania 12 through to the first Raw after The Royal Rumble in 1998 Shawn Michaels was the top star in WWE so much like Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock and now John Cena we were never going to see Shawn Michaels lose very often. Also until his heel turn following SummerSlam i believe Shawn Michaels only wrestled four times which were The Royal Rumble, two tag team matches with Stone Cold Steve Austin and King Of The Ring of which he won three and one was a no contest.

3. One of the most respected surgeons in the world has said Shawn Michaels needed to have knee surgery and i take his word over Bret Hart from 1997 who hated Shawn Michaels and was very bitter, despite going over Shawn Michaels every single time they wrestled from 1992 onwards Bret Hart believed that Shawn Michaels simply had to return the favour from WrestleMania 12 and was bitter it didn't happen.

4. The only time there was meant to be any truth in any of the whole Shawn Michaels/Rock having problems story was when Shawn Michaels was said to have said to Vince McMahon to push Triple H as the top heel after he had to retire. Vince McMahon said no and he already had plans in place but this was then turned into Shawn Michaels tried to bury The Rock. I don't know how many people actually know that Shawn Michaels was very close to The Rock's grandmother and wrestled for her in Hawaii and i believe even stayed with her when he was filming some tv show there and The Rock said at The Hall Of Fame he would have loved to have wrestled Shawn Michaels.

5. The whole story with The Undertaker is known to be an urban myth that was blown out of proportion, Shawn Michaels was said to have had an argument with Vince McMahon which saw him say something along the lines of "maybe i won't show up at WrestleMania then" but he did and The Undertaker told him to do what is best for business.

6. Shawn Michaels wasn't even WWE champion when he and Bret Hart had that altercation backstage, The Undertaker was so this is completely untrue. At no point did Shawn Michaels ever consider going to WCW and he was very upset with Kevin Nash and Scott Hall for going, if there was one thing good about Shawn Michaels the person back then was he was very loyal to Vince McMahon.

7. So was Triple H and it was actually Triple H who suggested the idea to Vince McMahon when he said something along the lines of "fuck him then, if he won't do business we'll do business for him". Shawn Michaels got a lot of hate for it because he was the one in the ring with Bret Hart and had the real life feud with him but the idea came from Triple H and was pushed through by Vince McMahon although Shawn Michaels went along with it and didn't disagree with it.

8. That was down to Vince McMahon who wanted to push Kevin Nash as his new Hulk Hogan because of his size, Shawn Michaels was still in the mid card bar WrestleMania 11 and Bret Hart had main evented all of 1994 alongside his family. Back in between 1993 and 1995 the whole roster was forming little groups and working with each other to help each other as there were no guaranteed contracts. The Clique were not the only ones as Bret Hart formed one with Owen Hart, British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart and Hakushi and they all worked with each other whilst The Undertaker was always with Ted DiBiase and worked against his stable all year as well.

9. Sean Waltman did that but she got a lot of abuse from everyone not just The Clique.

10. It was Marty Jannetty that got hot about The Road Warriors being paid more and went to Shawn Michaels to tell him about it but Marty Jannetty went to Vince McMahon and said if they were not paid the same they were leaving. There had been talk between Marty Jannetty and someone in WCW that The Rockers could get more money there so Marty Jannetty didn't care if he stayed or went but when Vince McMahon asked Shawn Michaels if he wanted to go he said no. Marty Jannetty then came unstuck as the WCW deal fell through.

11. The only thing Shawn Michaels did to Vader was to scream at him during the match and then screamed at him backstage which was wrong, according to Jim Cornette he told Vader that he would have him fired.

12. It was Vince McMahon and Vince Russo who changed Shawn Michaels/Owen Hart to Shawn Michaels/Undertaker as they wanted to further Undertaker/Kane whilst properly finishing Shawn Michaels/Undertaker. This is why Owen Hart feuded with Triple H through to WrestleMania 14 and not because of Shawn Michaels who believe it or not is said to have liked Owen Hart despite any problems with Bret Hart and always enjoyed working with him.

13. It was actually meant to be Scott Hall that had a problem with Shane Douglas rather than Shawn Michaels which is why Scott Hall was given the Intercontinental title straight after Shane Douglas had won it. Despite rumours that Shawn Michaels refused to drop the title WWE went with the injury angle to portray Shawn Michaels as a more likeable face going into WrestleMania 12.

14. Whether it is known to whoever wrote this piece originally or not Vince McMahon was actually fine with the idea but didn't expect a fan to take a camcorder into the arena and film the whole thing. Vince McMahon had no choice but to take action because a lot of WWE management and wrestlers were angry about it and with Scott Hall and Kevin Nash leaving a few days later and Shawn Michaels as the top star and WWE champion it was left for Triple H to take the blame but at no point did Shawn Michaels put the blame on Triple H or force it upon him.

Now i'm a Shawn Michaels mark and rate him as the best all round in ring performer of all time but i am not biased in any way and i know he was a prick backstage in between 1995 and 1998 but so much of this list comes from people who never made it in WWE and blamed The Clique or Bret Hart who hated Shawn Michaels. My other all time favorite wrestler in Stone Cold Steve Austin was another one who was a prick backstage from 1999 onwards as he refused to put people over and left as soon as he didn't like his character direction so i can not be accused of being biased but whilst Hulk Hogan and The Ultimate Warrior are still around Shawn Michaels can never be the worst backstage of all time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dave 1981 said:


> 1. Never happened, Vince McMahon booked Shawn Michaels to win to draw heat for his new heel persona which was the perfect character for "The Attitude Era" and because D-Generation X were a long term project.
> 
> 5. The whole story with The Undertaker is known to be an urban myth that was blown out of proportion, Shawn Michaels was said to have had an argument with Vince McMahon which saw him say something along the lines of "maybe i won't show up at WrestleMania then" but he did and The Undertaker told him to do what is best for business.
> 
> ...


I think you need to listen to Cornette's 1997 timeline WWE interview. He was a member of the creative team and he says different. I'd take his word over anyone. He wouldn't lie about anything.

1)HBK convinced McMahon to go over so he could basically embarrass Bulldog in front of his family. Which he did. Plus Bulldog was the brother in law of Bret Hart.

5)Taker sat at the gorilla position with his hands taped watching the main-event. 

11)He was suppose to work with Vader throughout Survivor Series and possibly the Rumble, but since Vader works a stift-hard style, he didn't want to work with him after he got thrown around at Summerslam. 

12)Owen was suppose to come back and be the Canadian Hero. He was suppose to replace his brother's spot. The feud only lasted a couple weeks before HBK worked his magic to send him back to the mid-card.

I'm the biggest HBK mark you'll find, btw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*is there a download for the whole timeline series? I can just find clips of it on youtube.*


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

In ring he is a an all time great , outside and backstage he is great big asshole.

Kind of the same for most of the biggest stars.


----------



## whatamaneuver (Jul 23, 2011)

Never liked him in the ring at all. Never got the appeal of the HBK gimmick and with the exception of a few have never enjoyed his matches. Could not give 2 shits about how much of an asshole he is outside the ring though. Seems like he was only trying to climb the ladder the same way loads of guys have in the past, by stepping on and climbing over others. Just the way it is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was the Bulldog match everybody is talking about they one where it appeared that Bulldog had won and then they reversed the decision or something like that?


----------



## mr.redskins (Apr 11, 2008)

But in the end he is ranked# 1 all time in WWF.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

HBK was a prick in the 90's but gee what do you know, he found something he believed in and changed himself; something that's VERY hard to do. 

So people still condemn the man as if he's commented a damn crime? Lmao. 

Been watching wrestling since 8 years old. HBK has been THE BEST all around ring performer that I've ever seen. Better than Austin pre and post neck injury. Better than Flair (seen Flair vs Sting, Steamboat, other NWA classics), Better than Bret. Only people i felt were in his league on those terms were Eddy G, Voldemort, and possibly Randy Savage. 

In terms of mics skills he's underratetd, he ain't know Rock, Foley, Flair, Y2J.
In terms of Charisma, he's VERY high up there, but he's no Rock, Hogan, Austin ,or even *pukes a little bit* John Cena, Sting, or Flair.

He's obviously not the biggest draw we've seen...

But in terms of moments and match performances and stealing the show, and being in turning points in pro wrestling, that coupled with his ability to adapt to various matches and perform at the highest levels, selling ability, etc, there's no one better IMO.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

mr.redskins said:


> But in the end he is ranked# 1 all time in WWF.


Maybe on that god awful Top 50 superstars of all time dvd but definitely not in my books.

Shawn Michaels is a major piece of shit and I dont enjoy his work in any way. Fuck him.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

he who is what without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mr.redskins said:


> But in the end he is ranked# 1 all time in WWF.


And that same list doesn't even have Kurt Angle in the top 20. No one takes that list seriously.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

He was a druggy and a spoiled baby at times but in no way a piece of shit. Bret Hart might have just been in character and playing it all off very smart but from my perspective he was talking down to Shawn as if he was a little boy or some punk or something and way too serious. The whole role model for Canadians thing was a joke anyways so HBK was just playing along with it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

That WWE list is god awful and shouldn't be taken seriously with any credibility. Every list is going to have bias opinion but it just seems a little over the top. One thing they did get close to right is HBK being #1 though because he's right up there in my top 3 of all time for damn sure.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

wwe wud have lost the ratings war had it not been for shawn micheals.. then wcw wud have died because it was tard.. and now we all be doing more constructive things with our lives


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *is there a download for the whole timeline series? I can just find clips of it on youtube.*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/home-videos/572689-kc-wwf-timeline-1997-jim-cornette.html

This is 1997. This was the year he was on the creative team. 1998 will eventually be out. In that year he worked as an agent, producer, scout talent, everything else except creative.

It's a great interview.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

mr.redskins said:


> But in the end he is ranked# 1 all time in WWF.


In a list that had Hogan in the 20s?

Yeah pretty sure there are no political agenda's there

Austin, Rock, Hogan, Flair > HBK


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LarryCoon said:


> In a list that had Hogan in the 20s?
> 
> Yeah pretty sure there are no political agenda's there
> 
> Austin, Rock, Hogan, Flair > HBK


Flair better than HBK? That's questionable.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

flair better than hbk.. thats silly?? at what woooing!!


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Flair better than HBK? That's questionable.


Fair enough, I might put HBK ahead of Flair


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Question for you all...

Reading the point about threatening to show up on NITRO with the title.

For all you guys that know alot of the backstage stuff.

How is a guy able to take WWE on another show? Isnt that title WWE property? Isnt there some kind of legal action that can be taken place if he did? I mean he is purposely trying to ruin a company.

Even if he left the company right after, I would think that legal action can be taken.

If anyone can elaborate on this thought, please do.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Revann said:


> Question for you all...
> 
> Reading the point about threatening to show up on NITRO with the title.
> 
> ...



the same way i think medusa took the wwf woman's championship and trashed it on nitro. she just did and they didnt have the contracts the have now back then.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

some of that stuff is true.. but the rest is bullshit.. i have all of stuff HBK.. and he hasn't said anything about most of the stuff u said


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

> 14) Broke kayfabe the infamous night in MSG, when the whole KLIQ embraced (no cena) in the ring and made Triple H take the punishment for it.


HHH was the lesser made man. It would make sense for WWF to punish him more severely than to risk punishing themselves, as well.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

You can love him or hate him but the fact is he is the all-time greatest. Hes a changed man and vince hang on him beacuse he knew that shawn can deliver, that hbk can draw crowds and bring money to vince. OK he was a piece of shit back then, but does it realy matter folks. Cheers


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes he is,He's the reason the SES never won the tag titles.Christian religious fuck...


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes you must be a piece of shit to progress in the wwe. In every job you must be sometimes a piece of shit to progress. Suck up to your boss,deliver and then when he realizes that he cant do without you bussines be a HBK PIECE OF SHIT. I Love You HBK....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jurplKc2MQ


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Boy Shawn had to be hard to work with. I wonder who gave Vince more headaches between him and Hogan.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Shawn of course. Man he was full of drugs back then. Shawn was the only guy who walked out of a show back then. remember the battery incident in nyc i think. or boston


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> Yes he is,He's the reason the SES never won the tag titles.Christian religious fuck...




Can you plz explain that??


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I heard shawn sneaks into the supermarket at night, and labels all the full-fat yogurt with a non fat yogurt sticker.
> 
> he also goes to the puppy shelter, and then picks up a puppy, gets all the work done to take it home, then leaves it in the shop just to make the puppy sad. And then he drives home in his SUV while listening to his nickelback album and laughing.


That rascal!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

In his early days I think Shawn himself has admitted hes an ass, but to be honest I think hes matured with age. Probably why his heel personas work so well becuase its not hard to believe the guy is an ass


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

The thread's title made me laugh!
You could have write it more appropriately


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

team.dragon13 said:


> You can love him or hate him but *the fact is he is the all-time greatest*. Hes a changed man and vince hang on him beacuse he knew that shawn can deliver, that hbk can draw crowds and bring money to vince. OK he was a piece of shit back then, but does it realy matter folks. Cheers


prove the facts that he is 'the all time greatest'. i can name 5 wrestlers or more that are greater then him. he is a overrated piece of shit. never have liked him and never will.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He's nowhere near the all time greatest...he was a non draw at his height...always behind Bret Hart until they pushed him in 1996, even though that was a horrible decision that almost put them out of business. His matches are overrated..he oversells like he's a kid in his backyard...his mic work after he came back bordered on pathetic...he's a crybaby..a bitch. He's a joke superstar who is overpraised for reasons beyond any logical fans' comprehension.


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> He's nowhere near the all time greatest...he was a non draw at his height...always behind Bret Hart until they pushed him in 1996, even though that was a horrible decision that almost put them out of business. His matches are overrated..he oversells like he's a kid in his backyard...his mic work after he came back bordered on pathetic...he's a crybaby..a bitch. He's a joke superstar who is overpraised for reasons beyond any logical fans' comprehension.


The thing is your opinion doesnt even matter considering the millions of casuals who believe he is the greatest wrestler of all time.

what are you gonna do about that?? 

Oh let me guess - Nothing :flip


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Casuals, what the fuck are causal fans!!! What are you a professor of wrestling art what the fuck!!!! What the fuck is goldberg then!!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

No Jahn Sena is


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Casuals, i hate this word. Everybody has his superstar. Ohhhh i like austin 3:16 yeah flip' off everybody, yeaaahhhh the rock is the greatest, what the fuck everybody has his opinion and motherfucking respect it !!! Casuals jesus!!! Some casuals have more knowledge of wrestling than you wrestling expert!!!!!!



Bruze said:


> prove the facts that he is 'the all time greatest'. i can name 5 wrestlers or more that are greater then him. he is a overrated piece of shit. never have liked him and never will.



Name it bitch!!!!

Jim Ross commented on the announcement via his blog at JRsBarBQ.com:

"I agree w/ a recent Kevin Nash Tweet that if WWE had a physical Hall of Fame that Shawn Michaels should have a statue erected in his honor. Was anyone in the modern age of wrestling ever a better all around performer? Only Ric Flair is likely in the same zip code considering years of service at the top of the card. As great a fan favorite as HBK was, I think his best work was as a villain."


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty much. I'm still not convinced by his 'religious nice guy' act. Great talent though.


----------



## saaam121 (Apr 18, 2008)

teddy hart has to be up there as the biggest piece of shit


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

As matter how much I love HBK, I'm glad he's got injured It sure helped his life, but what he pulled was seriously stupid.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

HBK was a prick, in early 97 in a club I ran into him I said I'm a fan of your wrestling, he was like thanks brah, when I told him Bret was my favorite his face turned sour and he ignored me. Later on he came back from the restroom (presumably coked up), he was acting all weird and sH*T, like he was looking for something, he was going all over the club and he finally made it my way, so I asked him what he was looking for and he said he lost his smile.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

:cuss: Im a Hate Hater OK!!!! Shawn Michaels is the very best pro wrestler who ever stepped in a wwe ring. The very best entertainer, ok the stuff after 2004 was a little boring. but the time till 1998 april was the very best of shawn michaels. And what would happen with the rock if HBk had stay in the WWE?? did you experts ever think about that??? 

IF YOU SAY THAT ONLY CASUAL FANS LOVE HBK THAN IM PROUD OF BEING ONE!!! YOU HARDCORE CUNT OF A WRESTLING FAN:flip:flip


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

These sarcastic posts deliberately exagerating how much of a dick HBK was for comic effect are not funny in the slightest. 'yeah shawn should be killed, he is responsible for the holocaust', I was capable of more cutting satire when I was 5 years old.

And it doesn't change the fact that he was quite clearly a piece of shit. The OP's list is enough to think that, listening to Cornette's views on him and stories he tells about him make me think it even more. Cornette is a grumpy old man, but I trust what he has to say.


And yeah, HBK is great in the ring and on the microphone, a very good performer no doubt. This does not excuse him from being an asshole though. Has he changed? I have no idea.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

It doesnt matter if he changed or not ! what are you his wife or something!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

beefheart said:


> These sarcastic posts deliberately exagerating how much of a dick HBK was for comic effect are not funny in the slightest. 'yeah shawn should be killed, he is responsible for the holocaust', I was capable of more cutting satire when I was 5 years old.
> 
> And it doesn't change the fact that he was quite clearly a piece of shit. The OP's list is enough to think that, listening to Cornette's views on him and stories he tells about him make me think it even more. Cornette is a grumpy old man, but I trust what he has to say.
> 
> ...


agreed,

its the weird geeky sense of humour that is displayed by a lot of smarks and indy fans.

Bringing up mass atrocities, Da Fuck ?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

team.dragon13 said:


> You can love him or hate him but the fact is he is the all-time greatest. Hes a changed man and vince hang on him beacuse he knew that shawn can deliver, that hbk can draw crowds and bring money to vince. OK he was a piece of shit back then, but does it realy matter folks. Cheers


Only according to WWE's yearly list in which recent deaths/retirees gets a 2x multiplyer bonus and going to TNA nets you a -20points.

Austin, Rock and Hogan go before HBK


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Im the only guy who puts steamboat ahead of michaels.

.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

have some f...v respect for HBK. Hes a legend in the wrestling bussines. You must respect his work in the ring not his personal life, you are not his family this is not your bussines!! respect him as a pro wrestler. And who the fuck are you to judge!!


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Im the only guy who puts steamboat ahead of michaels.
> 
> .


:hmm:

steamboat surely was in the same wagon with michaels, no doubt about that! the same technical skils! but for me HBk was the whole package . and to be the best you must have it all. Respect for Ricky. Peace Out!!!


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Whoever says yes is A COMPLETE RETARD. I mean I can make a whole documentary of Hogan's career,how is whole career was about him being a dick & screwing others. Hell even everyone's favourite the ROCK almost beat Foley till he was unconscious when he was not supposed to do so.

Anyways half of these facts are opinions of haters & I mean the same shitty RETARDED OPINION. While the other half is actually true,Shawn was quite an asshole in the 90's & I am glad he's changed completely unlike Hogan who continous to be a pile of shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

team.dragon13 said:


> And who the fuck are you to judge!!


What does that even mean? If someone does something that's obviously wrong then we have every right to judge him. HBK hasn't denied any of the terrible things that he's done so why should we act like they never happened?


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U94xqz7z9Ps


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

LarryCoon said:


> Only according to WWE's yearly list in which recent deaths/retirees gets a 2x multiplyer bonus and going to TNA nets you a -20points.
> 
> Austin, Rock and Hogan go before HBK


On what basis???? SOME STUPID drawing concept???

Hogan was probably THE SHITTIEST major wrestling name of all times. The greatest in all times should atleast no how to wrestle a proper a wrestling match.


Neither was the Rock anything amazing infact he was mediocre in the ring down to his last bone,Austin after his neck injury was nothing spectacular either. Either of them couldnt put a 4.5-5 stars match without blood or weapons. Michaels could run circles around any of them.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> Whoever says yes is A COMPLETE RETARD. I mean I can make a whole documentary of Hogan's career,how is whole career was about him being a dick & screwing others. Hell even everyone's favourite the ROCK almost beat Foley till he was unconscious when he was not supposed to do so.
> 
> Anyways half of these facts are opinions of haters & I mean the same shitty RETARDED OPINION. While the other half is actually true,Shawn was quite an asshole in the 90's & I am glad he's changed completely unlike Hogan who continous to be a pile of shit.


HALLELUJA BROTHER!!!!!! I Buy you a drink when you come to the Adriatic Sea!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> On what basis???? SOME STUPID drawing concept???
> 
> Hogan was probably THE SHITTIEST major wrestling name of all times. The greatest in all times should atleast no how to wrestle a proper a wrestling match.
> 
> ...


:lmao.

so much fail in one post !!!
:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> On what basis???? SOME STUPID drawing concept???
> 
> Hogan was probably THE SHITTIEST major wrestling name of all times. The greatest in all times should atleast no how to wrestle a proper a wrestling match.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> Whoever says yes is A COMPLETE RETARD. I mean I can make a whole documentary of Hogan's career,how is whole career was about him being a dick & screwing others. Hell even everyone's favourite the ROCK almost beat Foley till he was unconscious when he was not supposed to do so.
> 
> Anyways half of these facts are opinions of haters & I mean the same shitty RETARDED OPINION. While the other half is actually true,Shawn was quite an asshole in the 90's & I am glad he's changed completely unlike Hogan who continous to be a pile of shit.


almost all of these shitty opinions have been proved right tho.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Austin being a dick - ( HOGAN WOULD BE A LIKE A 100 page book ). Everyone has been a dick at some point,people think bashing HBK will make their fav. superstar any better.

At Mania 15 Steve Austin blocked Mick Foley's push, a man that has given more to this business then almost anyone ever has, because Austin didn't want to share the spotlight, and didn't want to split the pay day.

Later in that same year when the WWE was trying to build up newer stars, the politicking came out again. Billy Gunn was in the middle of a push, and creative was pushing hard for him to work a program with Steve Austin, yet Austin felt that gun was beneath him. Austin only wanted to work with established stars, hence why for the majority of Austin's main run threw 98-99, we got to see pretty much Austin vs. Foley, Undertaker, and McMahon, with a little of the Rock thrown in at the end, that's it. Why? Because Austin felt everyone else was beneath him.

Fast forward just a few months later, and Vince Russo was pushing for Jeff Jarrett to be in the main event. But for some reason, Steve Austin vetoed that as well. Why would a man like Steve Austin be afraid of being in a match with Jeff Jarrett, a former 6 time Intercontinental Champion at that point, petiness, that's why. Steve Austin worked for Jeff Jarretts father in Memphis, a man that pushed Steve Austin like no other. What happened, While Austin was paying his do's in the business, he became jealous that the owners son was living a life better then his. God forbid that a person with the last name of Jarrett was more over in a territory that Austin wasn't established in yet. So what happens, Steve Austin sees an opportunity to screw Jarrett out of the Main Event spotlight and pay day, and vetoes this maneuver by creative. This ultimately led to Double J and Russo leaving the company.

Then we get to Austin being injured, leaving the company, and he came back with some spots of brilliance, I won't deny that. His match with Triple H at No Way Out 2001 was the best of his career post neck injury, but then you get to 2002 and Steve Austin begins to show his ass. After disagreeing over the planned finish with Hulk Hogan at Mania, Steve Austin no showed, I repeat, no showed the Raw after Mania. That's right, one of the highest rated Raws of the year traditionally, and Austin no showed because he thought he was being treated right, even though he was supposed to have the match with Hogan in the first place. So Steve Austin bales on a scheduled appearance.

Austin comes back, and is put in a big feud with both the Undertaker, and Ric Flair, pretty much getting everything he asked for. The WWE brings back Eddie Guerrero to the company, to feud with Steve Austin. Mr. Veto is at it again, and decides that he is too big of a star to feud with the likes of an Eddie Guerrero.

Fast Forward yet another month, and a red hot rookie by the name of Brock Lesnar is set to get the push of a lifetime. Creative yet again comes to Austin asking him to do the job, but Mr. Veto himself blocks this move yet again. Brock Lesnar would go on to get the rub from guy slike Hogan, Flair, Rock, and the Undertaker, yet Steve Austin was somehow too good to do his job. So you know what happens, Steve Austin no showed raw, for the 2nd time in 2 months. That is criminal.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Get off your fucking high horses. What the hell people? think youre better or something? like youre all the that great?

LIKE YOURE ACTUALLY THAT FUNNY? Id like to see you try and step right up on WF and try to make everyone laugh, it aint that easy! Its not that easy being hilarious and getting a point across! Come on, you try cracking a few jokes and see how that works out for ya.

Joker said it himself, dying is easy, comedy is hard.










Not him, this guy:










what a genius


----------



## GameJunkie01 (May 24, 2011)

People picking out HBK like he's the only one who used backstage politics and stepped over people to get his way to the top and kept people down when got there are ignorant. It's a case of selective bashing.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> almost all of these shitty opinions have been proved right tho.


1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister

2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)

3) Refused to give Bret his win back at WM 13 so he forfiet the title and made up "I lost my smile" nonsense

4) Was a jerk to The Rock, and tried to ruin his career so HHH could take his spot when they both came up in 1997

5) Refused to job to Steve Austin THE NIGHT of WM 14, until the Undertaker threatened him that if he didn't job in the ring, he was gonna get fuucked up badly. (Puussy)

6) Said he was gonna show up on Nitro with the World Title, after he got into a altercation with Bret Hart backstage

7) Was in cohoots with Vince to screw Bret Hart at Survivor Series 1997

8) The pulled strings (The KLIQ) to get Bret Hart out of mainevents in his 1995 title reigns

9) One of the Kliq members took a shiit in Sunny's food, and when Candido said he was gonna fuuck Shawn Michaels up, Shawn said if he touched him, when they got back to the states he'd have Vince make them job the Body Donnas of the tag team titles, and HE DID.

10) Him and Marty Jannetty were shooting an anti-drug commercial for the WWF. They found out that the Road Warriors were getting paid more then them. Shawn got mad and told Jannetty to tell Vince "If you don't pay us more, we're leaving for NWA" when Jannetty told Vince, Vince said "Okay, good luck" and was about to release them, when Vince confronted Shawn about the situation, Shawn said "It was all Jannnetty's idea" and begged for his job back. (I think he even mentions this in his book, not sure)

11) Refused to job the World title to Vader at SummerSlam, and said he would not show up. And threw a tamper-tantrum in the ring

12) Said he's not going to feud with Owen Hart in the beggining of 1998 (When Owen was the second most over face in the company) because he didn't like him

13) Had Shane Douglas de-pushed cause he didn't get along with the KLIQ, and pretty much had him fired

14) Broke kayfabe the infamous night in MSG, when the whole KLIQ embraced (no cena) in the ring and made Triple H take the punishment for it.


How have these been proved??? You have to a complete retard to belive these have been proved. From the Vader job to the Owen Hart feud every bit of it has been rumours with maybe a slight exaggeration. What prove do you have for thse???Any quotes from reliable sources??

4,5 & 14 are retarded. ANYONE WHO BELIEVES THAT IS RETARDED.

HHH as he demonstrated in future was a better heel than the ROCK,The ROCK Was a green rookie who in an ideal world should have been fired because Maivia was by far the worst debut I have seen.The Rock did nothing to merit that push & it is natural Michaels would want HHH to get it.

THE MSG thing is widely known. NASH & HALL went away.EVEN X-pac was not there consistenlty & he a low mid-carder at best. HBK was untouchable as WWE CHAMPION. Hunter had to face the axe,the KOTR title. 

Michaels actually saved Hunter's career by taking him under his wing in DX which helped Hunter reach the top & he got the KOTR a year later. SO it Michaels saving Hunter's career.

Has there been any PROOF that he backed out of the putting Austin over??? ANY PROOF WHICH YOU CLAIM. Still I consider it sensible considering he was wrestling with a broken spinal cord.

Bret should NEVER & I mean NEVER have won back the title at Mania 13 the first place,you dont push people & make new stars to have them drop the title back to you.Besides there has been no "PROOFS" as such that he faked the injury. What we hear are rumours & OPINIONS.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao.
> 
> so much fail in one post !!!
> :lmao


So much stupidity in 1 rebuttal.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> 1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister
> 
> 2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)
> 
> ...



go and watch cornettes new shoot.

He confirms the majority of the shawn rumours.

I mean he'd know being on the creative team at the time and all.

He'd also have no reason to lie.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

The only person I've ever heard/read say HBK refused to drop the title back to Bret @ WM13 is... BRET.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

The person who started this thread should be shot. Klop!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr.S said:


> Later in that same year when the WWE was trying to build up newer stars, the politicking came out again. Billy Gunn was in the middle of a push, and creative was pushing hard for him to work a program with Steve Austin, yet Austin felt that gun was beneath him. Austin only wanted to work with established stars, hence why for the majority of Austin's main run threw 98-99, we got to see pretty much Austin vs. Foley, Undertaker, and McMahon, with a little of the Rock thrown in at the end, that's it. Why? Because Austin felt everyone else was beneath him.
> 
> Fast forward just a few months later, and Vince Russo was pushing for Jeff Jarrett to be in the main event. But for some reason, Steve Austin vetoed that as well. Why would a man like Steve Austin be afraid of being in a match with Jeff Jarrett, a former 6 time Intercontinental Champion at that point, petiness, that's why. Steve Austin worked for Jeff Jarretts father in Memphis, a man that pushed Steve Austin like no other. What happened, While Austin was paying his do's in the business, he became jealous that the owners son was living a life better then his. God forbid that a person with the last name of Jarrett was more over in a territory that Austin wasn't established in yet. So what happens, Steve Austin sees an opportunity to screw Jarrett out of the Main Event spotlight and pay day, and vetoes this maneuver by creative. This ultimately led to Double J and Russo leaving the company.
> 
> Then we get to Austin being injured, leaving the company, and he came back with some spots of brilliance, I won't deny that. His match with Triple H at No Way Out 2001 was the best of his career post neck injury, but then you get to 2002 and Steve Austin begins to show his ass. After disagreeing over the planned finish with Hulk Hogan at Mania, Steve Austin no showed, I repeat, no showed the Raw after Mania. That's right, one of the highest rated Raws of the year traditionally, and Austin no showed because he thought he was being treated right, even though he was supposed to have the match with Hogan in the first place. So Steve Austin bales on a scheduled appearance.


Do you really think that anyone wanted to see Billy Gunn or Jeff Jarrett in the main event scene? 

I agree with you that it was selfish for Stone Cold to no show 2 Raws in 2 months.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jobbin'likenoother said:


> The only person I've ever heard/read say HBK refused to drop the title back to Bret @ WM13 is... BRET.


not exactly.

the lost his smile thing has become a big joke.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> 1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister
> 
> 2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)
> 
> ...


*Its true. Accept it. Shawn was a dick.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> On what basis???? SOME STUPID drawing concept???
> 
> Hogan was probably THE SHITTIEST major wrestling name of all times. The greatest in all times should atleast no how to wrestle a proper a wrestling match.
> 
> ...


First of all, nothing in my post said HBK should go down the list because he was a piece of shit and Hogan and Austin weren't.

But really? HBK is no1 over Hogan? Over Austin? Over Rock? And yes, this isn't a real sport so of course drawing power has a lot to do with it.

And what is wrong with being no4 on the all-time greats of WWE?


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

In terms of major stars, yes, Shawn Michaels, 1995-1997, was a tremendous douche.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> 1) He refused to job to the British Bulldog even though Vince told him to in the European title finals, after BB dedicated the match to his dying sister
> 
> 2) Told Vince he's not "Doing no mor ejobs in the territory" (The USA)
> 
> ...


Someone doesn't wanna accept the truth. How about you hop off Shawn's dick, hes a fucking douchebag.


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> First of all, nothing in my post said HBK should go down the list because he was a piece of shit and Hogan and Austin weren't.
> 
> *But really? HBK is no1 over Hogan? Over Austin? Over Rock? And yes, this isn't a real sport so of course drawing power has a lot to do with it.*
> 
> And what is wrong with being no4 on the all-time greats of WWE?


and Wrestling skills does not matter?? 

If you say greatest of all time ... is Austin a draw now in 2011?? NO.

then how can you Austin is better than hbk in 2011?? 

HHH and Taker are bigger draw than austin at this point.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

:sad: Im very sad about this thread, people come on!! What are you talking about!! Leave Shawn Michaels alone and acept his legacy what he leave the wwe. Fanboys go somewhere else and hate people!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

team.dragon13 said:


> :sad: Im very sad about this thread, people come on!! What are you talking about!! Leave Shawn Michaels alone and acept his legacy what he leave the wwe. Fanboys go somewhere else and hate people!!!


Shawn's attitude during the 90's unfortunately is a large part of his legacy. HBK was an absolute prick during his first run with the 'E. Everyone admits that - from Vince McMahon to Shawn himself. It's very well documented and if I'm honest, incredibly interesting. 

As amazing as he was in the ring, the stories of what he did backstage are just as fascinating.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Shawn's attitude during the 90's unfortunately is a large part of his legacy. HBK was an absolute prick during his first run with the 'E. Everyone admits that - from Vince McMahon to Shawn himself. It's very well documented and if I'm honest, incredibly interesting.
> 
> As amazing as he was in the ring, the stories of what he did backstage are just as fascinating.


A part of WWE History and SHAWN MICHAELS WILL NEVER EEEVEEERRRR BE THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT IN HISTORY. FOR ME THE DUDE WHO STARTED THIS THREAD IS THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT ON THIS FORUM.:gun:


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

team.dragon13 said:


> A part of WWE History and SHAWN MICHAELS WILL NEVER EEEVEEERRRR BE THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT IN HISTORY. FOR ME THE DUDE WHO STARTED THIS THREAD IS THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT ON THIS FORUM.:gun:


Ignore and leave.


you are the one who keeps bumping this thread.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

He was entertaining, so shut the fuck up. DO you care what goes on in the back at your local Starbucks? If Sally had an affair with Darren and Matt's daughter went in to prostitution? No, you don't. So why should you care about the ins and outs of a company when THEIR main priority is entertaining you, and that is exactly what HBK did for the majority.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Why are we back in 1998 again?!*


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

He probably is one of the biggest backstage pricks ever, yes. And calm down white-knights. Nobody is saying he sucks. If your fandom can't handle talking about a guys infamous backstage behavior, then take a step back from the computer and evaluate your priorities.


----------



## ColinD95 (Jan 12, 2011)

and how do you know all these things are true? oh because bret hart said so that total bollocks bret hart is the bigest piece of shit in wrestling history


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know, does HBK weight more curechs than the shit Randy took in South Park?


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry boys, i just got carried away a little bit. im sorry for my bad language. HBK just don deserve a thread like this on this forum. Cheers:no:


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Goldberg=G.O.A.T said:


> and Wrestling skills does not matter??
> 
> If you say greatest of all time ... is Austin a draw now in 2011?? NO.
> 
> ...


I didn't say wrestling skills don't matter, I said drawing power has a lot to do with it.

What does the present drawing power have to do with the list? It is based on career accomplishments. Nobody wants to see Bret Hart wrestle anymore, does that move him to no205?
But speaking of the present, are you saying people would rather see Punk vs HBK than Punk vs Austin?


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

CM Punk vs. Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania XXVIII. DAMN!!! I never thought about that. Surely would Austin draw more crowd, but CM Punk would rather have HBk as his oponent im for sure. One thing is the neck of austin and what of a match could he deliver!


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are idiots talking about what supposedly goes on "backstage". Unless you work in WWE, what goes on backstage is NONE of your concern. All that matters is the final product presented to you. When you watch a movie, do you whine about what actors "politicked" for the lead role "behind the scenes", as opposed to what actors "but others over" by accepting minor roles?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

team.dragon13 said:


> CM Punk vs. Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania XXVIII. DAMN!!! I never thought about that. Surely would Austin draw more crowd, but CM Punk would rather have HBk as his oponent im for sure. One thing is the neck of austin and what of a match could he deliver!


Austin's neck has been OK for years..


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

EnglishWrestling said:


> Why are idiots talking about what supposedly goes on "backstage". Unless you work in WWE, what goes on backstage is NONE of your concern. All that matters is the final product presented to you. When you watch a movie, do you whine about what actors "politicked" for the lead role "behind the scenes", as opposed to what actors "but others over" by accepting minor roles?


.............................................. because it's an interesting topic. Why do you think people write biographies or film documentaries? Why do you think WWE are producing a DVD about the real-life rivalry between Bret and Shawn, or why Punk's work-shoot promo was so well received? 

Reading about [and discussing] the man behind the mask is interesting. Should we Benoit HBK's past just because some people can't understand that?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

EnglishWrestling said:


> Why are idiots talking about what supposedly goes on "backstage". Unless you work in WWE, what goes on backstage is NONE of your concern. All that matters is the final product presented to you. When you watch a movie, do you whine about what actors "politicked" for the lead role "behind the scenes", as opposed to what actors "but others over" by accepting minor roles?


So TMZ and ESPN should be shut down because they frequently devolve into rumors and speculations behind athletes and movie stars' personal lives?

This happens everywhere, not just wrestling. Why should HBK be exempt?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

EnglishWrestling said:


> Why are idiots talking about what supposedly goes on "backstage". Unless you work in WWE, what goes on backstage is NONE of your concern. All that matters is the final product presented to you. When you watch a movie, do you whine about what actors "politicked" for the lead role "behind the scenes", as opposed to what actors "but others over" by accepting minor roles?


and also because what goes on backstage usually affects said final product.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

greendayedgehead said:


> and also because what goes on backstage usually affects said final product.


Yeah that's the main point. It's well known how stubborn Michaels was when it came to losing or booking decisions.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope we came to the e coclusion that Shawn Michaels is not the biggest bla bla bla in history. Strange that nobody mentioned Mr. Russo. LOL


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

He did alot of shit backstage, but guess what? Everyone has their own ways. Look where it ended up getting him


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> He did alot of shit backstage, but guess what? Everyone has their own ways. Look where it ended up getting him


Guess what, successful people can also be a piece of shit


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

HBK vs Razor Ramon First Ladder match WM10, 
HBK vs Bret Hart First Ironman match W12, 
HBK vs Austin WM14, 
HBK vs Chris Jericho WM19, 
HBK vs HHH vs Beniot WM20, 
HBK vs Kurt Angle WM21, 
HBK vs Cena HBK 23, 
HBK vs Flair WM24,
HBK vs Taker first ever hell in a cell 
3 stages of hell vs HHH
Vs HHH at Bad blood 
HBK vs Flair 
HBK vs Rey
hbk vs Taker both WM
HBK vs Y2J No Mercy 

He had some of the greatest rivalries with Angle , HHH , Y2J , Taker , Hart.
Part of one of the greatest tag teams - DX.
Who can forget one of the greatest heel turns with Marty Janetty.

Hes the reason Bryan , Punk and so many others have a carear. He helped HHH career ALOT

_ Chris Jericho said:
“The best way to put it is that Shawn IS the Hall of Fame.”
“There’s nobody that has ever been in the business that deserves to be in the Hall of Fame more than Shawn Michaels. That includes Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Steve Austin or anybody else.”
“Shawn is the epitome of what the Hall of Fame is because to me he is the best performer of all time. He is not even close to anybody else.”_

Steve Austin: Congrats to Shawn Michaels going into HOF. He is the greatest in ring performer I have ever seen.

Joey Styles: Shawn Michaels is the best all around wrestler I’ve ever had the pleasure of watching. Calling his matches was always fun. Congrats Shawn.

Undertaker on HBK:
"In my opinion, you may be the greatest to ever step in this ring, I'll give you that." (2010) 

Ric Flair on HBK: (2008) 
"Shawn Michaels, you my friend are the greatest of all-time." 


Triple H on HBK:
"Who's the best I've ever been in the ring with, Shawn Michaels, hands down." 

Vince McMahon on HBK:
"In the ring, when it comes to the greatest as far as I'm concerned, Shawn doesn't have any peers." 

Kurt Angle on HBK:
"Shawn Michaels is the best wrestler I've ever been in the ring with." 

Daniel Bryan
"he never let himself be 2nd best and never was 2nd best"

Steamboat , Punk , Morrison , have said he is the greatest ever but i have lost the quotes. 



He may have done some bad things in his career but he admits it and which star hasn't?. But those things are the past and the things he has done define him has the worlds best. As many superstars have said. 

He didn't need the title. "It's not the title that makes the man , its the man who makes the title"


----------



## El Panda Camarada (Oct 8, 2011)

No, it's Hogan, Nash, Russo, then Michaels.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

As horrible as it sounds, his injury was the best thing that ever happened to him. It made him humble - notice that none of his controveries happened post-injury.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I still think the whole 'injury' may of been the biggest works in wrestling history. Still, the greatest in-ring performer and entertainer I've ever seen. There will simply be NOTHING like him.

Who would of thought that Rocker Shawn Michaels would go on to be one of the greats? Amazing. It simply show's that you can not right off anyone in the wrestling industry in my opinion.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

mistrymachine said:


> As horrible as it sounds, his injury was the best thing that ever happened to him. It made him humble - notice that none of his controveries happened post-injury.


Shawn Michaels until around 2001-2002 wasn't really that great of a person(he even admitted it himself that he hated that person he used to be) outside of WWE. In the ring and everything we saw on camera was good though, it was just all the backstage problems during those times that were bad.

Though there are alot more controversial superstars backstage than HBK


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Five star thread.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

People have really got to get out of the habit of referring to putting someone over as jobbing every time.

Anyway. From what I understand Shawn was the biggest arsehole ever but now he's alright and he understands what a dick he was.

This man seems to think differently though:






Shane Helms does come across as a massive prick though


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Michaels has changed his life and is a better person end of thread.


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

What year is this 2001?


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

No the biggest piece of shit in history was probably a pile of fecal matter by a brontosaurus in the dinosaur era.

Sure it's documented with carbon dating somewhere.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He's not the biggest POS in wrestling history, but sometimes he sure made it damn close.


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

Good moves on The Hbk's part.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris Benoit will always be the biggest piece of shit in history...all the shit listed in here, put together and multiplied by 10000929034132910417825-014-058079325234 wouldn't equal what he did...get real son


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes he was a piece of shit. But he is a man of god now. so everything he's done should be forgiven and he is a good person.:hmm: hell no

Together with the Huckster he is one of the biggest piece of shit in wrestling history.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

In the 1980s~1990s. Probably he's still immature and ignorant at that time. See how he puts over talents in the 2000s.

Even so, you can't deny his in ring skills is one of the best in history.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

worse than hitler


----------



## thehumangod1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kiz said:


> worse than hitler


that's an understatement


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BBoiz94 said:


> In the 1980s~1990s. Probably he's still immature and ignorant at that time. *See how he puts over talents in the 2000s.*
> 
> Even so, you can't deny his in ring skills is one of the best in history.




Huh? What does that mean? All HBK did was put over talent in the 2000s. Hell, people used to whine here all the time about HBK losing more than winning and never winning titles.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Huh? What does that mean? All HBK did was put over talent in the 2000s. Hell, people used to whine here all the time about HBK losing more than winning and never winning titles.


Well, he's a veteran and it might be his idea to let the young talents have their time to shine. 

P.s. for my bad english.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah HBK is the biggest POS in history of wrestling because of the screw job and because he once threatened to not lose to Stone Cold despite the fact that he did.

He's an evil vile man. Can't even compare to he who must not be named who murdered his wife and child. HBK is definitely the worst person ever for sleeping with so many women and pretending Bret Hart tapped out. Can't even compare such an atrocity.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Yes he is. But Hogan is a close second.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

During his first run, he was one of the biggest pieces of shit despite putting on great matches. However, during his second run beginning in 2002, I wouldn't say that due to the fact that he had changed his ways.

The biggest piece of shit in wrestling history is/was either Hulk Hogan or Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes he's changed. Back then he fucked over humans. Now he fucks over animals. God must be proud.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

no the biggest piece of shit is the ultimate warrior (besides benoit) that guy cant let the 80s go


----------

